# I do (or don't). Do you?



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

Trying a new game.  Answer the previous question, then pose one of your own that includes the information about yourself. 

I do drink coffee every morning.  
Do you?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes.

I manage to get out of the house pretty much every day. Do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

I do not but really should, especially now that the weather is better. 

I do have a dog but no other pets.  Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*No.. the pets in my family belong to my daughter...

I don't go a day without eating some chocolate , do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

Rarely.  I love chocolate.  

I find laugh tracks on TV shows quite irritating.  Do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

Don't

 I watch old tv shows on youtube. Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Occasionally , 

Do you like walking in the snow 
*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

I do, especially when it's fresh-fallen. 

I plan an afternoon nap when I haven't slept well the night before.  Do you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Do

I put my right shoe on first


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Don't.. ( had to think about that one) 

I would rather have no heating than no internet would you ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Do

Sleep on your back


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't

Do you sleep with your socks on?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Don't

I have to wear fingerless compression gloves in winter due to osteo-arthritis , do you ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't

Do you try and walk about 20 minutes a day as I do


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't, but I do stair-climb for at 10 minutes each morning.  

In addition to other reading, I read for at least a few minutes right before going to sleep.  Do you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't

Do you have programs on TV you watch every week as I do


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Only a couple and we tend to stack them up on the DVR and watch a couple at a time.  

I keep up to date on all recommended vaccines and boosters.  Do you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

A lot of them I cannot have...

Do you go to the dentist regularly as I don't


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, I do.  I don't love it, but I go.  Wish I'd been more vigilant about my teeth during younger years.  

Do you have health regrets?  I wish I'd never started smoking but am glad I quit at 30.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2020)

I did but am learning to live with them as best I can.

I try to eat one fresh salad a day, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't. I eat a salad when I want one, but there's no schedule to it.

I love hot chocolate in the winter. Do you.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

I do.  I sometimes put a packet of it in my coffee.  In fact, I'm going to add one to my coffee right now.  Thanks for the inspiration! 

I'm often reluctant to upgrade to new electronic technology because I don't want the hassle of the learning curve.  Do you feel the same way?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*I do.*..fortunately my very techi husband does it for me...

*Do you wear fingerless compression gloves in the winter to keep your arthritic fingers mobile and less painful as I do sometimes ?*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't. I don't have arthritis in my fingers, thank goodness. Only in one shoulder, that's enough!

You like to wear a hat with a brim (baseball cap style) when you go out for a walk.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*I don't..*  I prefer beanies in winter or hats with a proper brim in summer 

*Like me, you always remember to charge your phone before the battery goes dead..*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

I do.  I charge my phone and tablet every night. 

Just in the past few years I've started using scarves for warmth.   Do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2020)

*I don't*

*You like a show so much you watch it again*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

I do.

You've caught a fish at least once in your life.


----------



## Repondering (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh yes, rainbow trout from mountain streams, but not for many years.

You  minimize the amount of refined sugar you consume.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't borrow from/lend things to neighbors.

Do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

I don't.

You enjoy winter.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*I do.*...whereas my o/h always drinks coffee

*I'm pedantic about time,  what about you , do you always make sure you're on time for appointments *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

I do...On time or early

You awake early


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

I do.  

The volume is usually turned off on my computer.  If I want to listen to something, I turn on volume and plug in headphones.  Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*I do*..particularly if it's a Podcast , or if it's late and my husband is asleep..

*I wear reading  specs when I'm using the computer do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes, but only if I'm reading or writing.  If I'm watching a video or movie I take them off.  

I only need glasses for reading and close up work, what about you?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

I wear them all the time. They are "progressives," so they work for all distances.

I will not be eating a traditional turkey dinner this Thanksgiving.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Nor will I.  Mexican food - tacos and tamales and related fixings.  Plus cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie as a nod to the holiday.

Do you use YouTube type tutorials to learn about new electronics? I do. We just bought a new (smart) TV and I watched tutorials to learn the "magic remote."


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

I do, sometimes. (I don't even know the difference between a smart TV and a dumb one. Can you summarize?)

Do you mostly watch the streaming channels on TV?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

I do

Do you watch the weather once a day on TV


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*I don't...

Do you ..as I do... Get dressed as soon as you get out of bed *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

I do.  Shower, dress, etc., before hitting the kitchen for coffee. 

You and your partner get up at vastly different times,.  I'm usually up a couple of hours before he is.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't

Do you read the news every morning


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

I do.

Do you plan a mini-Thanksgiving celebration today?


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2020)

I do/did/am. And Happy T'Day to everyone!

Do you enjoy holidays?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

*The idea of this threa is to also answer the question you're posing to others*.  

Yes, I do enjoy the holidays.  

Are you cooking today?  I'm not, though I'm contributing to the meal we're having within our Covid bubble with our daughter's family.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2020)

*Don't ?... 

I had Chinese take out which we picked up on the way home tonight. Do you often pick up a take-away ?*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't

I had some jalapeno poppers today.  Do you ever have them?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Don't.  I think about it but don't get around to it before my hunger overtakes me.  

If you delay a meal too long do you find yourself getting hangry?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

I do

Do you have a 4-course dinner most days?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

No.

Do you like to watch annual favorites on TV, such as the Thanksgiving dog show, the Tournament of Roses parade, etc.?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes on both of those.  

I don't watch award shows, do you?  
(When answering on this thread, please remember to include what you do or don't do as part of the question you pose.)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Do.*.. but only TV awards

*I don't like to eat at breakfast time, do you ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

I do

Do you keep your paper receipts for at least a year


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

No idea what @mike4lorie does with regard to his receipts because he didn't divulge it , but I rarely keep them.  

I do change my desktop background to something Christmassy when the holidays approach, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*I do....

A change my avatar to something more festive too, do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

I didn't, but you're inspiring me!  Will do so shortly.

I save a lot of recipes, images and other files on my desktop; when it gets cluttered I have to put them in the recycling bin or file them properly.  Do you do that too?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

I do

Do you like murder mystery shows on tv ?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Sassy - the idea is to say, "I do (or do not) like murder mysteries on TV, do you?  So you're also answering the question you're asking.    

I don't like murder mysteries at all - not books, TV or movies.  The older I get the less I like them.  

Did you ever known anyone who was murdered?  I did.


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

I do

Do you love audio-books


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you, @Tish?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2020)

I do not love audio books.  Never listen to them.  

You generally grocery shop very early in the morning, as I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Don't... 

I wear my hair mostly up in a bun or ponytail when at home..do you ? *


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do you, @Tish?


No, I don't I find them distracting.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

I do

I wont sleep in a messy bed, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Don't


I still wear a watch despite having an Iphone,  do you ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't

Do you snack before supper


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

I do

Do you always keep your gas tank over 1/2 full in the colder months


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

@Ken N Tx and @mike4lorie, the idea is to also answer the question that you're posing. 

So, "Do you snack before supper as I do."
Or "I always keep your gas tank over 1/2 full in the colder months?  Do you?"

To answer Mike,
I do not necessarily keep my gas tank over 1/2 full in colder months, but cold is a relative term and the weather is virtually never bad enough that I can't get to the closest gas station (less than a mile from my house).

Would you rather have your house be a little too cool than a little too warm?  I would.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Do

I prefer to go to the supermarket myself and buy my groceries than order them online...  what about you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

I do, too.  

I have a blood pressure monitoring machine but hardly ever use it, how about you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

I do

Are you getting tired of wearing a mask as I do


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Do

I haven't eaten inside a restaurant since the Pandemic lockdown first began,  have you ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Do Not

I still rather order from a drive-in, then go into the building, do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

I do

I prefer buying vegetables direct from the farm, do you?


----------



## RubyK (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't.

I always eat toast for breakfast. Do you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't

I try and wash my truck at least once a week, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't. 

I check out movies from my local library, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*I don't...

I don't mind what time of day it is when I take a shower, what about you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

I do.  Unless it's a very special occasion (evening wedding, perhaps), I only shower first thing in the morning, right after brushing my teeth.  

Like me, unless you spill or have someplace fancy to attend later in the day, what you put on in the morning is what you wear all day, whether you're sitting around, doing housework, running errands, or whatever.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*I don't.*.. I put joggers on in the morning, and some kind of loose top.. I would never go out wearing joggers (track suit bottoms)


*I always close my curtains and blinds when it gets dark, do you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

My blinds are kept closed nearly all the time so no need to close them at night.  Even closed more than enough light comes through!

Like me, you have glass inserts in some of your exterior doors, plus sidelights.


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2020)

I do.

You have pots and pans and cookware you never use.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

I do.  

Like me, you have an appliance graveyard of things you've used a few times and likely won't use again (spiralizer, I'm talking to you), but can't quite bring yourself to pitch or donate them yet.


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't.

You take a walk every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*I don't.*. I know I should and I keep promising myself I will but truth is I can't be bothered.. this pandemic has made me lazy 

*I don't like to have my phone near my bed when I'm asleep, how about you ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't

Do you play solitaire on your phone as I do?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't.  

Like me, you're comfortable with online banking but only through your computer, never with your phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*I do* ( absolutely never my phone)

* I have several brothers , do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

I do not.  One brother only, but several sisters. 

Do you find yourself shocked at how angry and resentful many are about restrictions during this pandemic? I do.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

I do too

I have all my Christmas shopping done. Do you?


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2020)

I do because we're not exchanging gifts this year.

I'm planning an excellent meal for Christmas celebration this year, are you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

I do

We have nearly all our Christmas decorations up, Do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2020)

We do not and are unlikely to put many up this year.  Hubby already has a strained shoulder and I don't want it to worsen. 

You find it hard to believe that it's already December 3, as I do.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

I do

You hate Christmas movies as I do.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

I do

Sometimes I eat last night's leftovers for breakfast... Do You?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't

I don't enjoy reality shows do you


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't.  

I don't like survival-type shows, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't.

I can remember when TV was only available in black & white. Can you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2020)

Of course I do!

Do you remember that damned NBC peacock who appeared on our screens in drab black, white and shades of gray, telling us that this program was being brought to us "in living color."  (Not to the houses of anyone I knew, it wasn't!)


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't

I believe in the after-life. Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*Hard one..can't say do or don't..I'm open minded.. 

Do you enjoy astronomy as I do  ? *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

I do.
Do you have a favorite place to sit and watch TV, as I do?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

I do

Do you find it easy to decide what gift to give to everyone on your list?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*I don't...

Do you have fine hair like me ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't

Do YOU have to walk a fair piece to get your mail as I do...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

I do not.  We're on a walking route.  Mail gets fed through a slot we cut in the garage wall and it falls into a large plastic tub.

Do you still have a newspaper delivered to your house?  I do not - cyber delivery only.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*I don't.*.. ( my daughter was the paper girl when she was a young teen).. now it's digital only for us..


*Do you enjoy Moussaka as I do ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 7, 2020)

I do - at least the meatless version - but haven't had it in years.  It's one of those dishes I'd totally forgotten about until you just brought it up.  

Do you find that some enjoyable foods seem to slip beneath your radar; you forget about them until you happen to stumble over them - as just happened to me now?


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

I do

Do you wake up cheerful as I do?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*I don't*...takes me about an hour ..

*I write a regular Diary/journal...Do you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't.  

I love avocados, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*I don't....

You enjoy fish & chips* ( my o/h is bringing me some soon  on his way home from work)


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

I do ( Now you have me craving it lol)

I enjoy bubble baths, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

I do not.  

Do you use shower gel? I don't.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

*Don't...

I wear a watch, do you ? *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't

I wear sweatpants around the house, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't.  I have one pair of sweatpants and I only wear them early in the morning when we're camping.  

Do you use salsa on foods other than Mexican cuisine as I do?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2020)

* I Don't.  I hate anything spicy...

I have to take one med before bed , do you ? *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't

I sleep with a feather pillow, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't

You sneeze several times most days, as I do.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't.

Your cell phone is a few years old, as mine is. (It's an 8, oh horrors!)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes for me, too.  Mine is also several years old - an Android, not an iPhone.  The touchscreen is getting sluggish but I'm hoping to put off learning a new phone until after Christmas.  

Like me, suspenseful books and movies make you uncomfortably anxious.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Do.... ( particularly movies , so I just don't watch them)

Like me you often like to wear white... *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

LOL - virtually never.  I'm the kind of person who stands right against countertops and sinks, transferring whatever goop is on the edge onto my clothing.  I could get dirty in a NASA Clean Room.  White clothing and I established a truce many decades ago. While we have many friends in common, try though we did, we realized we are best off giving each other a wide berth.  

Gotta ask:

Unlike me, you own white shoes or boots.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

I do...white socks

I do my own manicures, do you?


----------



## chic (Dec 9, 2020)

I do.

In the same vein for the ladies, you do your own pedicure?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 9, 2020)

I kinda do, meaning that since February I been clipping my toenails.  Not bothering with polish or the rest of the delightful pedicure experience though.

Since giving up acrylic nails a long while back I stopped polishing my nails because it chips so quickly. Do you?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't...never used acrylic nails because mine grow so strong and very fast.

I have a collection of writing pens, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

Not what you would call a collection. I have a package of pens that I got at Costco, because I got tired of never being able to find one.

You find it easier to type than to write with a pen, as I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

Errrm... well I think  it's pretty Even Stevens TBH..  ( neither do or don't)


*You have a favourite playlist on youtube as I do...*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2020)

Don't on YouTube but only on spotify. 

I like pork ribs do you?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

I do!

I like to serve Pork & Kraut on New Years, do you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't!

I eat fish on Good Friday, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

Maybe, but not because it's Good Friday. I have fish several times a week.

You still like ice cream cones, as I do.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

I prefer ice cream in a dish over a cone.  

I drink champagne on Christmas and New Years mornings, do you?


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2020)

I don't. But if somebody offered.... 

You seldom eat a frozen precooked meal.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2020)

I'd offer it, @chic!
I almost never eat frozen, precooked meals.

Like me, you've received gift cards you've never used and are likely to do so.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*I do.*.. which reminds me I have one I need to use before the next few days... 

*I wear hiking boots if I'm taking the dogs walking out in the fields or hills, do you ?* (if you have a dog)


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

I do.

I prefer blinds to curtains, do you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't

Have a pure bred dog


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't

Always carry a list of your medications with you.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Don't

You live in an apartment *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't.  

I live in the suburbs, do you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't

I like to garden, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

I do, though now that I'm in an apartment, it's all container gardening on my enclosed balcony.

I am partial to a favorite breed of dog.  Are you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2020)

Because our dogs have been rescues, I'm probably more partial to size and type (these days I want one that's small and doesn't shed) than specific breeds.

Like me, when looking for another dog there are some breeds you'd immediately dismiss from consideration.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*I do....

Like me you volunteer or have volunteered in the past at Dog rescue centres  or kennels... *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't...no such centers in my area

You have a favorite kitchen smell.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi @Gemma! The theme of this thread is to not only pose a question, but also provide your own answer to it.   

Cinnamon, ginger, and nutmeg are probably my favorite kitchen smell combo.

*Like me,* you've noticed that the process for adopting a rescue dog has become off-putting because the questions/demands border on the ridiculous.  Questions like, "Will the dog ever be left home alone?"  (Umm... yes.  I can't put it on my lap when I go to the dentist's office.)


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't remember questions like that when we adopted Sunny from the shelter. They did ask a lot of other questions, though, and watched our interaction with Sunny very carefully.  (Best dog we ever had!)

You have at least one "cute" ring tone on your cell phone.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't remember questions like that when we adopted Sunny from the shelter. They did ask a lot of other questions, though, and watched our interaction with Sunny very carefully.  (Best dog we ever had!)
> 
> You have at least one "cute" ring tone on your cell phone.


This has become very prevalent over the past ten years, particularly when adopting from rescue groups rather than a shelter.  

No cute ring tone on this phone but I'll start that up on my next phone - probably getting it next month. 

When your phone is near your computer you've set your text messages appear in both places because it's much easier to type replies on a full keyboard.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

I love the smell of coffee, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

StarSong, I don't know how to do that, but I'd love to!

Tish, yes.

I really, really dislike the smell of lavender.  Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*I do..( can't stand Lavender  tbh)... *

( I do,  also to the text messages, they all appear on my computer ) 

*do you enjoy the atmosphere in restaurants etc, during the holidays as I do ? *


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't. I don't have arthritis in my fingers, thank goodness. Only in one shoulder, that's enough!
> 
> You like to wear a hat with a brim (baseball cap style) when you go out for a walk.


I don’t 

Even though I can’t sing worth a hoot, I love to sing along to music. The louder the better. Do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 13, 2020)

I do

I enjoy being around younger people, Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

@Kathleen’s Place , I think you missed a whole bunch of questions...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @Kathleen’s Place , I think you missed a whole bunch of questions...


Apparently so! . Sorry ‘bout that


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

I do Sassycakes

I like to sit near the river with my feet in the water, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*I do...
*
*I rarely ever ride on a bus, what about you, do you ride buses ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2020)

Only when traveling.  

I love to ride trains but rarely have the opportunity.  How about you?


----------



## Millyd (Dec 13, 2020)

I don’t 

I love to walk around the neighbourhood looking at the Christmas lights on homes what about you ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*I do..*.but I only ever do it once during the Christmas season..

*I have white marble style accessories in my bathroom , what about you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't.  Mine are an eclectic group - crystal, granite, marble and ceramic.  Nearly all were gifts.

Do you redecorate your home periodically?  I do not.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

Not anything as ambitious as redecorating. But I do occasionally make changes. For instance, I recently got some wonderful window shades that are room-darkening, insulating, nice-looking, open from the top or bottom, etc.  Yesterday my son came over for lunch, and removed the ugly, old-fashioned curtains no longer needed on those windows. (I don't climb on ladders any more.)

I am preparing for the snow storm they are predicting for later this week. Are you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

I am not

I love the smell of rain, do you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

I do

Love the smell of cabbage cooking ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't

I like going for early morning walks, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

I do not. Not a morning person.

I enjoy zoom sessions with my family. Do you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

I do

I listen to music every day. Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*I do...

Music is my calming mechanism what about you...*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Sometimes, yes.

I've been stuck inside the house for several days, because of weather.  Have you?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2020)

*I haven't..*. I drove to my DD's house today and we took the Dogs out for a long walk... 

*You're having trouble getting a hair salon appointment during lockdown  as I am **
*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

No trouble getting an appointment, but lots of trouble convincing myself that getting a haircut is important enough to take the risk. Probably in another month or so, I'll decide I've had enough and will go in.  My salon is super careful, so this is probably just my level of craziness.

When ordering clothes online, I haven't had great luck guessing what size to order. I never seem to quite fit the measurements on their size chart. Particularly, with pants, this is a problem. I'm 5'3" and the "petite" pants seem to come with a 28" inseam, much too long.  Have you had better luck? (And do you know of a company that specializes in clothing for shorter people?)


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

27"- 28" are standard petite inseams.  You don't specify your size or what inseam is ideal so it's hard to guide you further.  

Like me, you dislike the look of pants that are ankle length or shorter and won't buy them.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm just 5.1 but my inseam is 28... standard here in the UK for women is around 30 to 32''Younger women are very tall here now  ... so it';s hard to get trousers or jeans here straight off the peg if you're petite ... usually have to get them taken up... 

* Don't.... I like the look of capri pants but because I'm short but  they don't look fantastic on me  I have to admit 

Like me you'd wear maxi dresses all year round if you were taller and lived in a hot place...*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd wear them part of the time, anyway.

StarSong, I measured several pairs of pants that fit me pretty well, and they tend to have a 24-25" inseam. I always wonder about that 28" standard length for "petite" women. Maybe my legs are shorter than average?  If I weren't so lazy, I'd cut off the bottoms and just make hems, but I really don't want to start bothering with that now.  I do like the capri or cropped pants, which often end up coming down to my foot. That's one solution, I guess.

Like me, you prefer to buy your clothes at a store where you can try them on.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

I do

I hate driving in the rain, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

I do, but only because it rains so seldom here that the roads are extremely slippery when it does rain.  

Like me, do you sometimes go hunting back for game threads that haven't issued you new post reminders but you're pretty have had been fresh posts since your last visit?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

No.

Like me, do you believe that 2021 has gotta be better than this year was?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*I do.*...please God... 

*Do you often end up doing many jobs/chores, when you first started out to do just one , as I do..?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

I do.  One task begets the next.   

Like me, have you learned to stop interrupting one chore to start on another?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

I do

I sometimes eat breakfast food for dinner. Do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*I do

Generally speaking, I think old-fashioned baby names are the best. Dost thou?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Depends how old you're talking about.  "Prudence" and "Patience" don't float my boat...

 I really,  really like broccoli.  Do you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

I do, love the stuff.

I enjoy listening to the rain, do you?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes.

I played Monopoly a lot when I was a kid.  Did you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2020)

I did

Did you ever jump off a boat into the water?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*I have... 

We own a boat which has been moored up all year... do you have one ? *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't at the moment, but we have owned several in the past. I love sailing.

I play Words With Friends throughout the day, peering at my phone like a teenager.  Do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

I haven't ever played that.  

When zooming with friends or family it's obvious that some are checking their phones or half-watching TV during the session. Have you noticed this, too?  And does it feel rude to you, too?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

I haven't and yes it seems very rude.

I love to play euchre, Do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

LOL Nope.  Never even heard of it but Wikipedia offered a quick synopsis.  

Speaking of which, I love Wikipeda, do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2020)

I do

Do You enjoy your computer more than watching TV?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

I do.  

If I had to give up one or the other, I'd give up TV and streaming services way before the internet and my computer. What about you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

I would give up T.V.

I love Chocolate, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2020)

I do.  But I love cookies more - or at least that's how I feel at the moment.  How about you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2020)

I do enjoy both Chocolate and cookies.

Did you ever eat Calamari


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2021)

Sure lots of time.  Good calamari is terrific, overcooked calamari is like eating a pile of rubber bands.

Do you have special foods you eat on New Year's Day? I don't.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*I don't.

Before COVID I never used hand sanitizer, did you?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

I did.

I go shopping early, do you?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

I do

I wipe down the cart


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

What ?? ^^^^


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What ?? ^^^^


Sanitize the trolly??


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

Oooh , I see..lol... 

*I do.*... always

*Do you open up your windows every morning as I do...?*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

I do.

Do you buy treats for your furbabies as I do?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Of course!  

Do most GoFundMe "opportunities" feel very, um, opportunistic to you, as they do to me?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*I do... 

do you actually believe we will get freedom from restrictions this year from lockdown despite the vaccinations..? I don't...*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

I think many restrictions will be lifted though some, like various forms and areas of travel, may require proof of vaccination.  Masks will probably be with us until summertime, maybe longer.  Schools will probably reopen in the fall, fingers crossed that they will be traditional full-time schedules.

Do you think summer and fall 2021 restrictions will strongly resemble 2020 restrictions during that same period? I don't.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

Freedom from restrictions will largely depend on people's cooperation with vaccine and mask wearing rules.  The more common sense people display, the quicker the disease will disappear, or at least become very minimalized.


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't think it will on its own.

Like me, you have noticed how many people are rule-breakers.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

I haven't, at least not in my immediate area.

You've attended at least one drive-by party since March.  My first will be next week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*I haven't...

Unlike me you're always up before 8am *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

False. Happens sometimes, not usually.

Like me, you love most classical music.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

False - I'm a rock n roll gal.  Also like some country.  Some being the operative word.  

Like me, you most enjoy music that's familiar to you because it brings you back to a certain place and time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*I do....

Do you  feel guilty if you walk through a supermarket cash till to exit after going in and buying nothing at all ..as I do sometimes*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

LOL - I do.  And I try to make it obvious that I'm not stealing anything!

Like me, have you always found weight-lifter type muscle bound men physically unappealing?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't

Do you eat any meals on a tray so you can watch a tv show?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

No, never.  But the TV is in the next room, so sometimes I just turn it up loud enough to hear it while I'm eating.  If the news is what's on, that usually takes away my appetite. 

You have made vacation plans for later this year. (My family just did!)


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

I have not, still pondering on it.

Like me, you are keeping an eye on the side effects of the Covid vaccine.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

No more than on any other vaccine. I'm supposed to be in the group eligible to get it now, but our vaccine supply seems to have
mysteriously disappeared!?  I expect that when I finally get it, the side effects, if any, will be mild.

Like me, you love Chinese food.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

I do, but haven't had the take-out version (better than what I make at home) in a year.  

Like me, you sometimes find yourself inspired to certain actions by things you read on SF. (I just promised myself to order Chinese or Thai take-out this week!)


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you enjoy an afternoon cup of tea.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2021)

False

Like me, you find it easier to type than to write longhand.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2021)

Absolutely

Like me, you find it takes a bit of practice to get back into writing longhand - I discovered this when writing out Christmas cards!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2021)

*don't.. ( I write in longhand every day,)

Do you have a back problem like me 
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2021)

Yes I do, at times (like now) my upper back troubles me and at other times my lower.

Sometimes I like to let fresh air in my apt. in the cold months (I only open it about an inch) for about a half hour.

Do you?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy having music playing.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Sometimes. And sometimes I just prefer silence.

You usually work with your computer on a particular desk, rather than moving it around.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, well it IS a desktop.  

You have more than one computer and use them for different reasons, as I do. (My laptop is primarily for travel, my tablet mostly for reading.)


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, I sure do.


Like me, you like to read in bed.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2021)

Not any more, I used to. Now, one or two pages usually puts me to sleep.

You have one of those calendars put together with your own pictures. (Usually family calendars.) My family and I have had them for years; the generation of kids in those first calendars now have kids of their own.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

*I don't....

You  have someone who will shop for you as I do.. if you're somehow unable *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

If neither my husband nor I could, our kids would gladly do so.  Or I could get them delivered. 

Grocery delivery is easily available to you, as it is to me.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2021)

It is, though I tried using it only once, and hated it. He got half my order wrong!

You like large dogs better than little ones, as a rule, as I do.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

I've always gravitated toward large dogs, but am no longer comfortable wrangling one larger than about 30 pounds.  Since we're not getting any younger, future pups will likely be small.  Our next dog will likely be a similar size to our current little 13 pounder.    

You currently have a dog, as I do?


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

I do.

Some days I find myself daydreaming, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*I don't...

You would be keen  to move house like  I would.... *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Some days yes, some days no.  Since the pandemic I'm happy for every square inch of house room.  We used the pool so much more more last than in several years.   I'll probably feel the same through 2021.  2022 may be different.  

Do you have any chronic health conditions? I do not.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*I don't

Do you find your hair is becoming thinner than before...as I am ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

Holly, does that mean your hair is becoming thinner than before, or you are?   

Just kidding, I know what you mean. My hair is definitely thinner than when I was much younger, but I haven't noticed any real difference in recent years, I'm happy to say.

Are you becoming more used to wearing a mask, as I am?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*I am...

do you stay home when it snows or go out and enjoy it as I do... *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

I haven't been in snow in several years.  If I have the clothing for it, I go out.  If not, I enjoy it from the warmer side of a window. 

Do you still enjoy splashing in puddles, as I do?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

I do not.

Do  you play more than one musical instrument, as I do?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

I can't even play one.  Guess you'll play with music while I play with mud!

Do you send thank you notes via the mail? I use email and texts.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't,I mail them.

Do you only drink Bottled water?


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

I do

Like me, you can't stand spiderwebs.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Only if there are spiders present! 🕷 

Like me, you've lived through a large natural disaster.


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

I have, (Newcastle earthquake, 1989)

Like me, you enjoy an afternoon snack.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

Absolutely!

I love a bacon and eggs type of breakfast.  Do you?


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Sometimes, but usually enjoy sausage biscuits with swiss cheese and mustard.

I Sudoku...do you?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

I do, but prefer to play on my phone rather than  pencil and paper.

I like crossword puzzles, but the paper and pencil type.  How about you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2021)

I do like paper and pencil.

I use youtube a lot, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

*I do... 

I wear perfume whenever I go out, do you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't.  Perfumes usually make me sneeze.   

Your go-to search engine is something other than Google.  Mine is duckduckgo.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

Partly, yes. Depends on my need for privacy, mainly.

You have a piece of exercise equipment in your home.


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

I do

You have pets.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

Nope.  Never got into exercise equipment.  I stair climb every morning for a minimum of six minutes in my bathroom while brushing my teeth, using the steps going up to my bathtub.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

Drat - I should have refreshed the page!  

Tish - yes. I do have a pet. A very sweet little dog! 

Have you ever had a bird for a pet? (We did... kinda worthless as a pet for us. Interactive pets are much more our style.)


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

No, just dogs and cats.

Do you have a favorite kind of soup? I just had mine: matzoh ball soup from my favorite deli.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

I love all kinds of soup. Can't say I have a particular favorite though.  

Did you ever get into a nighttime soap opera?  I watched _Dallas _religiously.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

*Do..*. ( not a soap watcher, but just one is dear to me) 

*do you ever buy furniture online  as I do occasionally ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Do.  I bought a desk online a very long time ago.  Still have it and am sitting at it right now as a matter of fact! 

When in a somewhat serious conversation with a small group and someone cracks a pun, do you find it clever or (as I do) do you find it interruptive to the flow and irritating?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Mostly clever. 

Do you get a print newspaper delivered daily, as I do?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

No, strictly online.  

Like me, do you much prefer to read interviews rather than watch them?


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you prefer not to watch too much news.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

I don't know how much is "too much" news, so it's hard to answer. We probably all have a different tolerance level. Usually an hour of a regular news broadcast, plus an hour of Rachel Maddow, are enough for me.

Like me, you are hopeless at producing a work of art.


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

I am.

Like me, you prefer the company of animals to some people.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Depends on the animals and the people.  

You've been snowed in for a few days at some time in your life, as I have.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

I haven't...  

I'm going to buy new  prescription sunglasses this year what about you ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

I will too.

Like me, you are doing something about the extra weight you have gained.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

I've actually lost a pound or two over the last year. Probably due to the lack of restaurant eating.

Like me, you hate doing your taxes.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

No. Like me, someone else does your taxes.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Yes.... unlike me you always wished you'd been an accountant *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes.  I'd have made a good CPA because I love math and numbers. 

Like me, you couldn't wait to move out of your parents' house.


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Yes, I did.

Like me, you love long weekends.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

I used to, but it doesn't much matter anymore... all weekends are long weekends now.  

Like me, the most influential decades in your life were the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

More the 70's

Like me, you like to wake up slowly.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

As opposed to being jolted out of bed?  Absolutely! 

Like me, you plan to watch the Superbowl.


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

I do

Like me, you think Athletes get paid way too much.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Waaaaaay too much!  Way, way, way, way too much! 

Like me, you think CEO get paid far too much as compared to employees down the line.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

*again.....waaaaayyyyy too much.. 

Like me do you feel that when the world has righted itself and things are back to normal, that we'll all suffer some  slight  stress  caused by noise *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes.  I'm used to the quiet, particularly in the skies.  Far fewer planes overhead.  

Like me, you think in two more years life will be back to normal except some people may wear masks in flu season or if they have severe immunity issues.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

I sure hope so.

Like me, you hope people will continue with good hygiene.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

Indeed I do!  

Like me, you're essentially an optimist.


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

I am.

Like me, you always try to see the good in people.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2021)

I do.   Sometimes it takes a microscope to find something though.  

Are there certain character traits that are absolute deal-breakers for you in relationships, as there are for me?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Absolutely.

Like me, do you like many ethnic foods?


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

I do

Like me, you prefer to have salads in summer.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

I do!

Like me, you enjoy hot soup year-round.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

*I do.*.. although I don't have soup often..

*Like me you ensure you have your eyes tested every 2 years *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes.  
Like me, you ensure you have a dental cleaning at least twice a year.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes

Like me, do you take forever to finish a jigsaw puzzle?


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes

Like me, you like hidden object games?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 11, 2021)

Not sure what you mean exactly by hidden object games, but searching for errant items has been the story of my life.   Wouldn't do so intentionally as an amusement. 

Like me, you've lost something worth over $1000.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Fortunately, not.

Like me, you are ready for spring.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

*No.. I like winter it gives me an excuse to stay home in the cosy house..

Like me you have bought more online in the last year than the whole of your life *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Probably true for personal items through online stores.  (I've long used my vendors' online portals for business purchases.)

If you have a business, your 2020 numbers were roughly half of 2019's, as mine were.  
(Thank heavens we're not dependent on that income.)


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)

Not really, if anything the numbers are higher.

Like me, you enjoy being in your casual clothes.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 12, 2021)

Yes.

Like me, you prefer being barefoot at home.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

No. I wear comfortable moccasins.

Like me, you usually don't pick up the phone if you don't recognize the name of the caller.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

Sunny said:


> No. I wear comfortable moccasins.
> 
> Like me, you usually don't pick up the phone if you don't recognize the name of the caller.


Absolutely yes.  

Like me, you rarely wear earrings although your ears are pierced.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

True, these days, since I rarely go out.  But in "normal times" I always wear them when I get dressed, even casually.

You prefer hard-surfaced floors over carpets.


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

I do

You enjoy a walk every day.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

False. Not when there is snow and ice on the ground.

Like me, you have a long list of movies you want to see again, or for the first time, and an even longer list of books to read, and strangely enough, not enough time for anything but a tiny fraction of it.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

I do, but am chipping away at both!

Like me, you never much cared for the game, Trivial Pursuit.


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

True

Like me, you like to read the book before watching the movie.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

False

Like me, you dearly love music, but really dislike one or two genres.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*I do...

Like me you hated playing monopoly when you were a child *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, an unending game.  Plus my brother cheated.  

Like me, you didn't care for the game Risk, either.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2021)

Never played Risk.  

Like me, you are ready for spring.


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

No, looking forward to Autumn

Like me, you do not answer telemarketers.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*I don't...

Like me you don't eat breakfast.... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

I do eat breakfast but not until a few hours after waking up.

Like me, you've always really liked working with Excel spreadsheets.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't ( The macro drove me nuts)

Like me, once you are awake, you can't go back to sleep.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2021)

No. If it's too early, like before 7 am, I can easily go back to sleep.

Like me, you eat the wings of a rotisserie chicken while standing over the kitchen sink, looking out of the window.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

LOL - not hard to guess what you had to eat today!  

No on that one. 

Like me, you love Reeces's Peanut Butter Cup candies!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

NO...  can't stand peanut butter

*Like me you wear clear mascara *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

No, I rarely wear mascara anymore and never tried clear.  
@hollydolly Do you notice a considearable difference in the way your lashes look with clear mascara versus no mascara? 

Like me, you frequently eat unsweetened applesauce.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

yes I do notice quite a difference when I wear the clear Mascara @StarSong... but I especially wear it when I'm going out for the evning when I wear it on top of normal mascara to stop any smudging...


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

No, I rarely eat applesauce of any variety.

Like me (and unlike Holly, who is excused from this question), you prefer the crunchy kind of peanut butter.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

No, I prefer smooth, but know that I'm an oddity on that.  We buy both because DH prefers chunky.  

You like pistachio nuts.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2021)

*I do.

Like me, you prefer the natural ones vs the red ones.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Absolutely.  Do they even sell red ones anymore?  I haven't seen them for many years.  

Like me, you avoid red velvet cake because of the whopping amount of food color in it.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

I do 

Like me, you make your own desserts.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

Usually, yes, but I'm not above eating Girl Scout cookies!  

Like me, when it comes to whipped cream you can take it or leave it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree. Though when my kids were young, I often made chocolate cake with strawberries and whipped cream. They loved it.

Like me, you often read the obituaries because lots of people's lives were so interesting.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't

You prefer comedy shows more than murder mysteries


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you don't like books, movies or TV shows with violence or a great deal of tension.


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't.

Like me always pay your bills on time


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

I do.  Most are on automatic payment.  There were a couple of periods in my life when I had to juggle bills, but I nevertheless paid them on time. (Late fees and interest on late payments are outrageously high in the US, so not paying bills on time is beyond foolish.) 

Like my husband and me, when money was tight you explained that to your children so they could understand why there were so many "We can't afford that right now" responses to requests for extras.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*I did....

Like me when money was tight in the early days  you robbed peter to pay Paul...*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

I did.  Fortunately, Paul usually had enough to cover the bills so I didn't have to bother Mary. 

Like me, you've always had a good handle on finances and were (correctly) confident that the difficult situation would be temporary.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't know about the "good handle" part, but I did think that any difficulties would be temporary. Which is the way things turned out.

I use an accountant to do my taxes, because I am hopeless in that subject.  Do you, or are you able to handle it on your own?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*In the UK unless someone is self employed all of our taxes are handled by the tax office at source, the taxes are taken directly from our salaries we don't have to file annual taxes... all Americans who come to live in the UK are astounded and relieved to discover this... 


Do you still have to file taxes in the USA once you get past retiring age ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

The law:
_General filing requirement_​_The IRS has general filing requirements for most taxpayers. Even if no tax is owed, most people file a return if their gross income is more than the automatic deductions for the year. The primary automatic deduction is the the standard deduction. Its amount will depend on your filing status and age. Standard deduction amounts change each year, however, a single filer’s standard deduction is always less than the amount a head of household filer can take._

Not sure how it works in the UK, but 50% of one's Social Security is taxable income, though most retiree's income is below the threshold where taxes would be due on it.

Are UK pensions considered taxable income?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

I have no idea, @hollydolly care to answer?

I take out the recycling every day, do you?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't

I spend several hours per day outdoors, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

25% of private pensions are tax free  75 % are Taxable... if they are over a certain limit...  but it's much more involved than that.. 

*Do spend several hours a day outside, but not during winter...

I don't wear contact lenses, do you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

My vision has been very weird over this lifetime.  I had excellent (20/15) vision until my early 30s, at which point I needed (distance) help.    Wore contacts until my early 50s, then just glasses only for TV or driving.  I no longer need distance glasses of any kind, but do wear reading glasses for computer use and reading.  All my siblings were in glasses no later than their mid-teens and still are today.  

Like me, do you own at least 6 pairs of reading glasses?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2021)

*Don't.*.. I have just  2 pairs, they cost a fortune because I have a high prescription which needs lenses  thinning down..

( as an aside only one of my siblings has to wear specs)...

*Like me you have had your appendix removed *


----------



## Gemma (Feb 23, 2021)

I did

I occasionally enjoy Bologna & swiss cheese sandwiches on a Kaiser roll, do you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't, but it sounds good.

I drink a lot of water, do you?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 23, 2021)

I do...my beverage of choice.

I don't eat okra, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*Don't....

Equally I don't eat Kiwi fruit , what about you ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

I do. It's delicious in salads.

Like me, you like science fiction films, minus the pointy-headed Martians.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 24, 2021)

Depends on the movie.  It's not generally my go-to genre.  

Like me, you pay as many bills on line as possible.


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

I do

Like me, you get most of your bills via email.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

*I don't.*.. ours are DD... 

*Like me you don't eat breakfast *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 25, 2021)

What is DD, @hollydolly?  (Thought it might be direct deposit, but that would be how to pay bills rather than how to receive them.)  

I eat breakfast but generally not until at least 3 hours after rising. 

Like me, your dinner (meaning last meal of the day) is usually quite light.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2021)

@StarSong...DD means Dear Daughter, but in this instance it means Direct Debit


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

I do

Like me you love Orchids.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Not particularly. There are other flowers I like a lot more.

You like a good glass of wine, and prefer red.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 25, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy watching anything related to wildlife on TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*I do...


Like me you've visited a Safari Park *


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

No, I haven't

Like me, you are very diligent with your mask and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 26, 2021)

I do

Like me, when eating steak, you like A-1 steak sauce with it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*I don't*..I have no idea what A-1 steak sauce is.. 

*Like me you've only started getting groceries delivered since the onset of the pandemic *


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

I don't, had them delivered for a long time.

Like me you've broken an arm or a leg


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

Fortunately, no.

Like me, you love Chinese food.


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

I do

Like me, you find over-sweetened foods, not that appealing.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

I agree.

Like me, if you really enjoyed a movie or a series, you enjoy watching it again.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*I do..

Like me Do you read books more than once ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

*I have, but not usually

Like me, do you like to lounge around the house?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

I do

Like me, you like your mornings quietly.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, I like quiet mornings, too.  

Like me, you are concerned about your lack of arm and upper body strength and are trying to increase it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

True.

Like me, you are looking forward to a family visit soon.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

False.  Probably not for six months because extended family live on the east coast.  However, our children are all local so we see them often. 

In 2020/21 you're doing better at staying in closer touch with family than with friends.


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

No, pretty much the same amount of time.

Like me, you multi-task easily.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

True.

Like me, you like iced water better than plain.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 1, 2021)

I do

Like me, you like flavored cream cheese on bagels.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

I do not

Like me, when wanting to add spice to the food on your plate, you prefer red pepper flakes to ground black pepper.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

I do

Like me, you don't like people complaining all the time.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you prefer specific "me time" than be bothered by someone all the time.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

LOL - I cracked up at how you phrased that.  Does anyone want to be "_bothered _all the time?" 
I don't find generally find other people bothersome. 

Unlike me, do you consider yourself a loner?


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you are dealing with isolation rather well.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*I am.*..but starting now to feel the cabin fever ...it's been almost a year 


*Like me you have as many sisters as brothers... *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

No.  One brother, four sisters. 

Like me you think most children's psyches are NOT going to be permanently damaged by the stay-at-home and online schooling they've coped with during the pandemic.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2021)

I agree

Like me do you miss socializing during this time


----------



## Gemma (Mar 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> LOL - I cracked up at how you phrased that. Does anyone want to be "_bothered _all the time?"



 Glad to hear it amused you!


----------



## Gemma (Mar 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I agree
> 
> Like me do you miss socializing during this time


I don't

Like me, you trim your own hair.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*I do*..sometimes..

*Like me you prefer your hair long*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

I do

Like me you love single malt Scotch whisky - and no ice!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*I don't I'm totally tee-total, and I hate the smell of whisky 

Like me you know the names of at least  your next 3 neighbours.... *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

I do

When eating canned soup you punch it up with additional veggies, as I do.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't because I never have canned soup

Like me you have a cleaner comes oce a week


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't   

Like me, you love traveling to new places.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

I do

Like me you enjoy swimming


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

I do

Like me, once you make up your mind to do something, you do it.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2021)

I do

Your a morning person, like me.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm no longer averse to mornings, not sure if that qualifies me as a morning person.  

Like me, you catch yourself taking note of TP displays in stores and being a bit relieved to see lots of stock, which you rarely did before March, 2020.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

I do

Like me, you do not use public restrooms.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

LOL.  Very unlike you, I nearly always use public restrooms every time I'm out.  My shopping tolerance is 2-3 hours, my bladder capacity, about one hour.  Plus I have IBS.  Rarely do I get through a grocery store or Costco without hitting a restroom at least once.     

Like me, when your kids were little you'd use them as an excuse to use a restroom in a store that didn't generally permit public use. (I'd cast my eyes down sorrowfully at my child and say with a cringe, "Do you have a restroom I can take him/her to?" They almost always allowed it.)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't remember ever taking my kids into a store that didn't have public restrooms.

Like me, do you prefer restaurant salads to making them yourself?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

I prefer my own salads.  

Like me, when ordering a restaurant salad do you always request the dressing on the side?


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love going camping.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't

Like me you prefer spinach to broccoli


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

I do.

Like me, do you sometimes find yourself watching TV shows that you hadn't planned on watching?  (I spent 2 hours with Oprah, Meghan, and Harry last night.)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you own more scratch pads than you'll ever use, even if you live to 100 and never add to your stash.


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you rinse your dishes before loading them into the dishwasher.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Unlike you, I do rinse dishes first.  Old habits are hard to break.  

Like me, although your dishwasher was in daily use when your kids were home, these days you use it only when you have company or someone in the household is sick with a contagious illness.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't, even though there are only two of us we manage to fill it up at least twice a week.

Like me you hate snow


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Don't hate it but happy to not have to deal with it since moving to So Cal in my late teens.  

Like me, you live far from where you were brought up.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

Not really. New Jersey and Maryland are not all that far apart.

Like me, you love buying baby toys as gifts.


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

I do

Like me you love babies


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

I do, but toddlers are the ones that really capture my heart.

Like me, you've never minded changing dirty diapers.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2021)

*I didn't...( mind)...

Like me  you have an Iphone *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

No, an Android Pixel

Like me, you can hardly remember how you managed without a cell phone and the internet.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

True, especially the Internet.

Like me, you find submitting your tax forms stressful and confusing. (And I use an accountant!)


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*False *we don't have to submit our own Tax forms unless we're self employed...

*You enjoy cottage pie...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Had to look that one up, Holly.  I think it's what we call shepherd's pie.  If so, then false.  Even when I was a meat eater I didn't care for ground meat in those kinds of concoctions.  I did like chicken pot pies though!  

You enjoy learning language differences in your home country and other English speaking countries.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

I do

You are fluent in other languages


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

I am not.  Sometimes I can barely master this one.

Do you generally adhere to a certain type of food plan, for instance: paleo, vegetarian, vegan, gluten-free, raw?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't

You are looking forward to the time change this weekend.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

I am not. I detest the changing of the clock.

Do you enjoy bird watching?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 10, 2021)

I do

Do you feed the wildlife on your property?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

No, against the rules here. We have more than enough deer already.

This has turned into another true or false thread, so let's get back to "like me."

Like me, have you stopped mailing out paper greeting cards for birthdays and such?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes, the hummingbirds intentionally and the squirrels that feast on our oranges and tomatoes unintentionally.

Like me, you don't so much mind sharing a bit of your fruit and vegetable crop with wildlife, but it gets on your nerves when they take one bite and then move onto another piece.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy a nice red wine


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

I do!  

Like me, you rarely drink wine or cocktails after 6 pm because of the rebound effect (heart starts thumping).


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you always wash your fruit before eating it.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

I do

Like me, you have hand fed a chipmunk while it sat in your hand.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't - the only chipmunks we have in Sweden are Alvin and friends

Like me you love to travel abroad


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

Sure.  Abroad, domestically, whatever.  Travel is especially delightful when money isn't an issue.     

Like me, since you stopped working you don't much mind the Daylight Savings Times changes.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

Less disruptive now, but still annoying. I finally moved all my clocks down to a lower place on the wall, as I don't feel safe climbing on ladders any more.  So I don't mind changing the time as much any more. Plus, most of my clocks are digital anyway, and set themselves.

Like me, you still enjoy doing crafts you learned as a child.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Yes, I do.

Like me, Science was one of your favorite subjects at school.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

No, but now that I'm older it fascinates me.  

You believe modern education systems could benefit by some serious rejiggering.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

I do

Like me, you can't stand dishes in the sink.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm ok with a couple in there, but do them when there are half a dozen.   

Like me, when you cook or bake large quantities your husband keeps the sink clear.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't ( Although when my husband was alive he made sure to keep everything clear including himself LOL)

Like me, you love to cook.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't mind it, and occasionally enjoy it, but "love" would be an overstatement.

Like me, you hate wearing a mask but wear one anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't love wearing a mask but don't hate it either.  

Like me, one of the worst parts of wearing masks is the way voices are muffled and hard to understand.


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes, I suppose it would do.

Like me, your furbabies are spoilt rotten.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

I just refer to them as animals and give them love and friendship.

You think too much.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 16, 2021)

I don't...do you?

Like me, when starting a project, you stay with it until it's finished.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 17, 2021)

I do - working on a couple right now

Like me you don't celebrate St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't "celebrate" it, but it's a special day for me. Today would have been my mother's 120th birthday!

Like me, you have a special trip coming up.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I don't "celebrate" it, but it's a special day for me. Today would have been my mother's 120th birthday!
> 
> Like me, you have a special trip coming up.


That's definitely a special day


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

I do have a trip scheduled, not sure I'd term it as special though.  A RV camping trip for a few days in Palm Springs.  

Like me, your first overnight outing since Covid will be partly a getaway and partly to test the waters.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

It will

Like me, you can't wait till things return to normal.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 18, 2021)

I do

Like me you can't wait to get vaccinated


----------



## Gemma (Mar 18, 2021)

I do.  I have received the first vaccine, just waiting to get the second one on the 26th.

Like me, you are all caught up on all the vaccines offered for your age group except for the Covid vaccine.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

I am.  

Like me you get annual blood tests and are up to date on mammograms and colonoscopies. (I was a slacker on the last two. Then a friend was diagnosed with stage 4 breast cancer and my sister developed rectal cancer. Scared me straight.)


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 18, 2021)

I do partly. Mammograms and blood tests yes but no to colonoscopy.

Like me you love a good barbecue


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Not really.  I don't eat meat, but will have a veggie, Beyond, or Impossible burger.  

Like me, you've saved some of your very fancy dresses for your granddaughter(s) to use for dress-up one day.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

I did, but the Granddaughters all 3 of them raided my closet Lol  

Like me,  You couldn't give a Rats @$$ about the British royal family.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Pretty much true for me, too.

You feel as I do - in your sphere the royals are sort of like a much classier version of the Kardashians.  Truth is, they're actually not all that interesting or wonderful, but since the press rabidly shoves their comings and goings down everyone's throats, it's impossible to avoid knowing way more about them than you'd seek out on your own.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> I did, but the Granddaughters all 3 of them raided my closet Lol


That's what I'm hoping for!!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

I have no interest in the celebrity worship of anyone.

Like me, you're happy doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 19, 2021)

I do and don't. Like to keep busy, but I love the doing absolutely nothing moments too

Like me you go skinny dipping


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Not in years.  

On the other hand, like me, at least once a year you impulsively go into the water fully dressed because it looks too inviting to wait for a costume change.


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

I do and have.

Like me, you enjoy spontaneity.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

Very much so.  

While you enjoy traditions, like me you like to shake them up with a few new twists now and then.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't, I'm very traditional.

Like me you have a well maintained garden


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

I do, thanks to my gardener who handles most of it and my husband who oversees the vegetables.  

Where you live, most people have gardeners who spruce things up once a week.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 20, 2021)

I/we do

Like me you love homegrown fruit and vegetables and make your own preserves


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Love them but don't make preserves.  Extras are given away or frozen. 

Like me you had at least one weird (to you) pet when your children were growing up.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes, I did a cleptomaniac dog that would go around stealing neighbor's shoes, brooms, whatever they had on their front porch.

Like me, you enjoy the stranger things in life.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes.

Like me, as a child you were fascinated by the people in circus sideshows.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes

Like me, you feed the wild birds in your area.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes

Like me you smoke too much


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't but used to.

Like me you love roses


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes.  

Like me, when walking your neighborhood you stop to admire and sniff (but never snip!) the flowers your neighbors have planted in their parkways or adjacent to the sidewalks.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

I do

Like me you've flown in a hot air balloon. Well not in the balloon   but in the basket underneath


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

I have.  Didn't love it though... was eager to return to the ground.  

Like me, you've been on a zipline and really enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 22, 2021)

I have

Like me you've been scuba diving


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

I have not.

Like me, you enjoy performing on the stage.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

I do

Like me, you are a member of your local performing arts center.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm not.  Never had that inclination myself, though I enjoy and appreciate live performances, whether community or professional.  

Like me, you've never sung karaoke.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*I don't*...I have sung at Karaoke 

*Like me you had fruit for breakfast this morning *


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *I don't*...I have sung at Karaoke
> 
> *Like me you had fruit for breakfast this morning *


I didn't unless tobacco is now classed as a fruit    

Like me you're still waitig for your first shot of Covid vaccine


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2021)

*I do..... I've had the call, it's just me procrastinating tbh.

like me you're going to be doing some gardening today 
*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Nope. The only gardening I do any more is container gardening in the pots out on my enclosed balcony, but I'm not planning to work on any of them today.

Like me, you find listening to knocking, hammering, banging, grinding, and roaring from a neighbor's home being remodeled.... very annoying, to put it mildly. (Yesterday it was endless, and they've just started again. It will probably go on all day. I've gotta find a place to escape to, at least for a few hours!)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes, construction noise is very irritating to the nerves.  However...

Like me, you love the smell of sawdust.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

I do

Like me you love the smell of freshly mown grass


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

I do!  

Like me, as a youngster one of your summer chores was mowing the lawns.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 24, 2021)

I didn't have that chore

Like me you get annoyed if you do something like holding a door open for someone and they just breeze through without saying thank you


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Nah, never pay attention to that.

Like me, you enjoy watching a good series on TV.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

I do

Like me you are fussy about your lawn


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Nope.  I live on a corner and don't even mind when neighborhood kids cut across my lawn.  

Like me, you love the sound of little kids playing outside - laughing, shouting to each other, whatever. The pitch of their voices appeals to you.


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

I do   

Like me you enjoy quiet mornings,


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Very much so.

Like me you enjoy birds singing.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you maintain a hummingbird feeder as well as some flowers that attract butterflies.


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

I do/ I don't, I have flowers but we don't have hummingbirds here.

Like me, you like to crochet/Knit


----------



## Gemma (Mar 26, 2021)

I do, crochet.

Like me, you enjoy buttered popcorn.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you enjoy mixed nuts.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

I like them but don't indulge too often because they're so addictive!

Like me, you also find pistachios addictive.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

I do

Like me you find many foods "addictive"


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't with the exception of chocolate.

Like me, you like to Bushwalk


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't. No bush here and I don't walk.

Like me you love Feta cheese. I mean real Feta cheese made from sheep and goat's milk, not the cow's milk substitute that some countries call Feta


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

I do ( Love the stuff Goat is my favorite)

Like me, you enjoy cooking.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

I do, but not the cleaning up part.

Like me, you love spending time with your family.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 29, 2021)

I do and will again once vaccinations and Covid allow. At least I have my GF with me

Like me, you loathe having to get up early.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Formerly true, but not anymore.  Over the past 5-10 years I've become an early morning person.

Like me, you have a home BP machine and check your blood pressure now and then.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't, but should.

Like me you hate hospitals


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 29, 2021)

I do, spent more than enough time in hospitals in my life

Like me you love roast lamb


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't. Not a big fan of lamb (well at least for eating, otherwise they're very cute)

Like me you love a good steak.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*I do...

Like me you eat late at night *


----------



## Gemma (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't

Like me, You'd rather eat chicken thighs than chicken breast meat.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

I don't. I'm a breast man . . .

Like me you enjoy sunrise more than sunset.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't. I'm usually still asleep at sunrise time.

Like me, you tend to be a creature of habit when grocery shopping.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, but Costco and other grocers who offered tasting samples widened my horizons.  

Like me, you miss those samples!


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

I do

Like me, you don't go shopping on an empty stomach.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't and I know it's a mistake but I try to be disciplined.

Like me you stick to your shopping list.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

No.  My grocery list is strictly a brain tickler: "Don't forget to buy X and Y, but no Z because there are already three at home" kind of thing.    

Like me, when grocery shopping you typically slowly peruse certain aisles and skip others altogether.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

I do

Like me, you eat more salads in Summer.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 31, 2021)

I do

Like me, you consume more fruit in the summer.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you consume a much wider variety of fruit during the summer.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

I do

Like me, you hardly get any snail mail.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

I do and continue to use the USPS god bless 'em.

Like me you resist doing everything online.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

I do no banking or financials on my cell phone, but do use my computer for it.  Not sure what else you might be referring to.

Like me, you often rediscover bands, singers or songs that were part of your youth but haven't heard in many decades. (I heard Chuck Berry's "You Never Can Tell" yesterday. What a joy to hear that again!)


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

I do that all the time.


Like me, music changes your mood.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

It absolutely does!  

Like me, you very positively associate certain songs with your parents.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

I do

Like me, Easter brings back memories of Easter Egg hunts when your children were little.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes.  My husband's family had legendary, highly competitive Easter Egg hunts every year in their big back yard.  Everyone participated except my FIL who was the hiding bunny and annually stashed over 200 eggs (some plastic, some real).  Children under a certain age had their own area.  The tradition continues in that very same yard, despite their passing.  

Like me, the only soda you drink these days is seltzer water AKA club soda.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

I do. None of that poison sugar water!

Like me you treat yourself occasionally to something really decadent and tasty.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

I do, Rum balls

Like me, You adapt to change without any worries.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Depends on what I need to adapt to.  

Like me, you have become more resilient with age.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Depends on the difficulty, but generally yes.

Like me, you believe a house is not a home without a pet cat or dog.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Not true, though during my child-raising years, it was. 

Like me, you have certain genres of music that you like a lot better than others.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

I do.

Like me you appreciate a good nap in the afternoon,


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Absolutely. Not only appreciate, pretty much require!

You are good at fixing mechanical devices, as I am. I like to see how things work, and make them work again.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

P.S. StarSong, thanks to your reminder, I got Alexa to play You Never Can Tell just now while I was doing the dishes. I haven't even thought of that song since forever!  It was great fun to listen to it again. So thanks!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

@Sunny, I think Chuck Berry was extraordinarily talented, but his wonderful sense of humor wasn't always fully appreciated.  
Remember the hilarity of his live recording of "My Ding A Ling"? He and the crowd were having such a good time that it brought a smile to my face each and every time I heard that song.

I'm not especially good at fixing mechanical devices, but their inner workings intrigue me. 

Like me, you could watch assembly lines or factory automation for hours because you find them so fascinating.


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you walk every day.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

I don’t

Like me you love trying food from other parts of the world


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

I do, and particularly enjoy the experience when eating those foods with someone from that part of the world, or when traveling there, so it can be fully explained to me. 

Like me, when looking for a dog you narrow the search to one that's at least a couple of years old so it's already housebroken and past the worst of the chewing stage.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy musicals


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 7, 2021)

I do

Like me you like your steak very rare


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

I do not. Medium rare is my preference.

You like watching TV series.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

Not especially.  I don't watch much network TV anymore.  Mostly Netflix and movie or series DVDs that I borrow from the library.  

Like me, you tend to binge watch series on Netflix, Hulu, Prime, etc.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't.  

Like me, you get outdoors as early as possible and seize the day doing things.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

I do, though not always outdoors.  

BTW, I didn't mean to imply that I binge watch all day - quite the reverse. I rarely turn on the TV before 7 pm. What I meant is that I watch one episode after another, then pick that series up again the following evening for a few more episodes. 

Does anyone else do that?


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

I do

Like me, you always buy Popcorn when going to the movies.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Star, I didn't ask if like me, you watch network TV series. Maybe I should have been more specific. I never watch network TV any more, except a few news shows, and HBO.  The series I was referring to were the kind you get by streaming, such as The Crown, Madam Secretary, The Kominsky Method, Unbelievable, and so on.

They are so much better than anything on the networks!


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Star, I didn't ask if like me, you watch network TV series. Maybe I should have been more specific. I never watch network TV any more, except a few news shows, and HBO.  The series I was referring to were the kind you get by streaming, such as The Crown, Madam Secretary, The Kominsky Method, Unbelievable, and so on.
> 
> They are so much better than anything on the networks!


Yes, we are on the same page with all of the above!  

Returning to the game:

@Tish, I stopped buying movie popcorn years ago because I'm grossed out by the oily slime they cook it in and pump over the top. Far too salty, as well. I do usually buy some kind of movie candy though - I'm partial to Good & Plenty as movie theater and airplane treats. 

You like black licorice, as I do.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't.  Don't like any kind of licorice.

Like me, you only answer the phone if you know who is calling.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

True

Like me, You don't feel the cold.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 9, 2021)

True

Like me, you would help an injured animal.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, if possible.

Like me, you tend to fall asleep when reading a book.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

True

Like me, you would rather read the book first, then see the movie.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 9, 2021)

I do - More often than not the book has scenes that aren't in the movie but which help understand the chain of events in the movie. Some movies are a sad disappointment compared to the book.

You have a large collection of boots and shoes


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't.

Like me you like to take a bath every once in awhile.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 10, 2021)

I do - we have a jacuzzi that is used regularly

Like me you would like to own a boat - the kind you can sleep in omfortably


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't.

Like me you like to sing in the car to the radio music.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't, the artists get the lyrics wrong..

Do you drink tea?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

I do, but mostly herbal 

Like me, you drink coffee lightened and sweetened but prefer your tea with neither.


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't and do, I like my coffee black and my Tea black

Like me, you like dark chocolate


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes!!!  In fact, it's the only kind I like.

Like me, you like an occasional cocktail with a marachino cherry in it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2021)

No

Like me you would not eat any kind of bugs...


----------



## Gemma (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't...eat any bugs

Like me, you use a hand lotion daily because they get dry from the hand sanitizer.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

I don't.  I never got into the habit of using hand lotion and only use hand sanitizer when going back in the car after a grocery visit (so a few times a week).  As soon as I get home I wash the sanitizer off my hands. 

Like me, after wearing a mask you wash your face well.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy water sports


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

Only sailing.

Like me, you find those disposable paper masks easier to breathe through than the cloth ones.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

I do

Like me, you carry hand sanitizer in your bag


----------



## Gemma (Apr 12, 2021)

I do

Like me, you carry gum or hard candy in your bag.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't (carry a bag)

You have a wedding picture in your wallet/purse?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't - but I do have a picture of my girlfriend

You think little children should be seen but not heard


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

I totally disagree with that comment from infants on up.  

Like me, you have never forgotten the frustrating powerlessness of being a child.


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love sports.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not interested in playing anything competitively because it breeds stress among the players.

Like me, you have some normally kind, lovely friends whose daggers come out when playing cards, games or sports that involve keeping score.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

I do, one in particular who's a very bad loser and even worse winner

Like me you love travelling by train


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

I do!  Especially overnight in a sleeper car.  The gentle rocking is so relaxing!  

Like me you love traveling on a cruise ship for the same reason.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

I do too, but there's more to a cruise than just sleeping. Can't wait to book us on a really long cruise as soon as restrictions allow.

Like me you have smoked a cigar


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes, several times, though never finished one.  

Like me, your days of smoking anything are in firmly in your rear view mirror.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

Not true. I’m one of the minority

Like me you eat less red meat than before


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

False. I love red meat.

Like me, you clean your own house.


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

I do


Like me, you still do your own gardening.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

I do - the little jobs I can, I have a garener for things like mowing the lawn and the heavy jobs.

Like me you have a large greenhouse


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't, but keeping plants warm isn't a problem here.  During peak summer days we shade tomatoes and basil plants from the sun.  

Like me, you have certain plants that you would love to grow but can't manage to keep alive. (Cilantro/coriander comes immediately to mind.)


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

I do, my Celosias keep dying, I guess it's too cold for them, seriously thinking about putting in Tulips instead.

Like me, you have a herb garden.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

I wish.  Only basil, rosemary and tomatoes in that part of our garden.  Produce is very inexpensive here, and we're almost always in a drought, so we always consider a plant's expected yield versus its water consumption.  

Like me, you have fruit trees. (I have one each: lemon, key lime and orange and am considering putting in a couple more.)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

A fruit tree might create a problem on my tiny enclosed porch! 

Like me, you try to go out for a walk every day.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 16, 2021)

I do - if a roll counts as a walk   

Like me you think that planning a holiday is almost as much fun as the holiday itself


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Love your stained glass, @Sunny!

I don't. I start with a loose plan and let the rest fall as it may. 

Like me, when hosting a party you figure your guests will want to have a good time and they didn't pay an entry fee. Therefore you don't fret about the small stuff. Glitches turn into endearing anecdotes after the fact anyway.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks, Star. All the stained glass in my house was made by my husband. After he retired from his engineering job, he happily spent the latter part of his life as an artist. (Lots of his paintings here also, plus many that our children now have in their homes, even a little bit of sculpture.)

About the party, I wish I could be more like you. I tend to be a worrier.

Like me, you still pay some of your bills by check and snail mail.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

I do but trying to adapt to the "new and improved" way of doing things . . .

Like me, you are frustrated with the need for so many passwords.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm not, but that's because I use a password manager program.  Saves a lot of aggravation.  

Like me, you don't have any passwords written down.


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

True I don't

Like me, you have a large genre of music.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

True.  Lots of music in almost every category.  

Like me you fall asleep to very low volume "relaxation music"


----------



## Gemma (Apr 16, 2021)

I don't...I prefer listening to my cat purring.  Puts me to sleep instantly.

Like me, you like a homemade vinaigrette dressing on a salad than a bottled dressing.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

I don't, but I do thin down commercial dressings to 25% dressing, 25% fruit juice and 50% apple cider vinegar.   

Like me, in restaurants you always order salad dressing on the side.


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy the peace and quiet of early mornings.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

I do !

You wish you could get a good nights sleep


----------



## StarSong (Apr 17, 2021)

I do.

Like me you have more trouble remaining asleep without interruptions than initially falling asleep.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't.  

Like me, you enjoy bowling.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 18, 2021)

I enjoy it, but am truly terrible at it.  I kid you not.  A score in the 60s would be cause for great celebration.   

Like me, you were pretty good in most sports, but there were a few that you just never did get the hang of.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

True, if you change "a few" to most. 

You have eaten in restaurants since they reopened.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

I have

You have beenona roadtrip.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

I have, several in Europe, the USA and Australia

You would like to fly in a hot air balloon over the Serengeti National Park in Tanzania


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Sure, but I'd need to have absolute faith in the pilot and would have to go with a cluster of balloons in case a rescue was necessary.  Wouldn't want want my last few moments of life to be an up-close-and-personal experience of the food chain in action.

I don't consider myself particularly creative, do you think you are creative or not?


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

I do 

Do you enjoy storms?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 19, 2021)

I do - love sitting watching the lightning over the water

Do you have a fear of snakes?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

I do, but not much more so than most people.  

I'm not afraid of spiders though, are you?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

No, I'm not, haven't met one that has survived the Vacuum cleaner.

Your children at one point had a pet spider.( Mine did)


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Not that I know of.

Do you now, or have you ever had a rodent problem in your home?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

If you can wait until after dark the little buggers will scratch an answer to that for you. 

Do you have a cat that brings you "presents"?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

No cat.  

Like me, if you didn't have family members with allergies, you'd have a cat as well as a dog.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

I wouldn’t have any pets. When I travel abroad I can be away up to two months.

Do you have problems with mosquitoes


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

Sometimes.  Do you @Glowworm ?  (The idea of the thread is to also answer the question yourself.  )


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Sometimes.  Do you @Glowworm ?  (The idea of the thread is to also answer the question yourself.  )


I forgot. Nope I don’t.  bites don’t bother me at all.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

They don't bother me either.

Do you have a scar that has a funny story?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

I do not.

Do you find that like me, your success doing something on the computer has a lot to do with how tired you are?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

I do not. I hate the damn thing and it hates me.

Do you sometimes feel lost in this Brave New World?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Not particularly. 

Like me, you have younger people in your life who teach you what you can't easily figure out on your own.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

I do not and I sure wish I did. It's their world, now.

Do you hold onto things for sentimental reasons?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 22, 2021)

Some, but fewer and fewer as time marches on.  

When considering those sentimental items, like me, you think about whether your heirs will be interested in owning them.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

I do, and the answer is frequently no, but I keep them anyway.

You use an Uber from time to time.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't.  No Uber service where I live.

You'd rather be the driver than the passenger when traveling some place, like I do.


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

I do

Like me, you only drink alcoholic beverages on special occasions.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

True.  Then again, I have a pretty low threshold for what qualifies as a special occasion.  One usually occurs a couple of times a week.  (For instance, a glass of wine when zooming with my GFs, and a beer or drink when visiting with one of my kids.)

Like me, small amounts of alcohol were part of your family culture and childhood.  When parents and extended family had a drink, even little kids were permitted a taste.  It was no big deal, nobody ever got drunk, adults included, and zero alcoholism anywhere in the family - even as far as 2nd and 3rd cousins.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

True we did.

Like me, you find the new ways of math solving problems given to your grandchildren somewhat confusing.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2021)

I probably would, if I had any ideas what the new ways were.

Like me, you get some form of exercise every day.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you are comfortable that your exercise, nutrition and other body habits are supportive of good health.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

I do and am.

Like me, you make sure to eat a  good breakfast.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

I do, but not for several hours after awakening.  

Like me you sometimes have days when you're not particularly hungry and others when you're ravenous all day, but there's no rhyme or reason to why either occurs.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

No, it usually depends on what I ate for my last meal. Protein holds off hunger.

Like me, you spend more time outdoors as the weather warms up (to a point).


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love reading in the sunshine.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't.  It gives me a headache. 

Like me, you've never been much of a sunbather.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

No, I haven't

Like me, you hate getting sweaty.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

I neither hate nor love it.  

Like me, you love a cool shower or dip in a pool when you're feeling very warm.


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy herbal tea


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

I do.  Very much so.  

Like me, sometimes you drink hot cocoa on chilly mornings.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

I do

Like me, you prefer soft colours to bold ones.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you like carpeted floors, even though they are unfashionable.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Great question.  I like both, but most of my house is carpeted (bathrooms, kitchens and foyer excepted).  

Current carpet and indoor paint are 11 years old, so we'll probably have both redone within a couple of years (after we break in our next dog).  Living in earthquake country, where all heavy furniture is affixed to the walls, means replacing flooring or repainting is a giant hassle, so we have both done at the same time.

Like mine, the interior of your home could do with a repainting.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Alas, true. It was last painted about 5-6 years ago, just before I bought it.  But I'm too lazy to bother.

Like me, you are fascinated by astronomical descriptions of the universe.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

I am.  

Like me, you also find the undersea universe fascinating.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

I do

Like me, you like to watch documentaries.


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

I usually do.  

Like me you remember your parents talking about "famous" movie stars that you'd never heard of, or only barely so, then saw that situation repeat with you and your children.


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Yep

Like me you enjoy classical music


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Yes, it's my favorite kind of music.

Like me, you like to play bridge.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 1, 2021)

*I don't (know how!)

Like me, you have taken yoga classes.*


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Haven't.

Like me, you have FINALLY had a overnight away from your home since March 2020!  (Yay!)


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

No, I haven't

Like me, you don't understand why schoolchildren were not vaccinated first, after our front liners.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

I do understand why they weren't.  (Testing has barely begun on children under the age of 16, plus kids weren't getting seriously ill or dying at the rates of older people and those with underlying health conditions.  Children are far more often unwitting vectors who have light cases but bring the virus to highly vulnerable school staff and family members.)

Like me with my grands, some children close to you have been attending online school for over a year.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

No

Like me, you really do enjoy your grandchildren.


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

I do!  

Like mine, your home has very few rules when it comes to your grandchildren.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

True with the exception of bringing phones to the table.

Like me, You like hiking.


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Although I enjoy it, I rarely hike unless we're camping, but I do like walking.

Like me, you sometimes worry about developing Alzheimer's or dementia.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

I wouldn't say I "worry" about it, but I certainly hope it doesn't happen!

Like me, you are definitely not a "morning person."


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2021)

*I am not an AM lover.

Like me, you like cornbread with butter and honey.*


----------



## Gemma (May 5, 2021)

I don't...just butter, no honey.

Like me, you enjoy hazelnut coffee.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

I don't

Do you snack between meals?


----------



## Gemma (May 5, 2021)

I don't..barely snack at all.

Do you use an umbrella on rainy days?


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Almost never.  Then again we get so little rain here that many of us do what we can to fully enjoy the experience!

Do you wear rain hats on rainy days?


----------



## Gemma (May 6, 2021)

I don't

Do you ever rinse your hair with a vinegar solution?


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

I don't

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Gemma (May 6, 2021)

I don't 

You have tie dyed a shirt in the past.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

I have

You do not like rain.


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2021)

I do, like rain.

You like to splash around in puddles while it rains.


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

I do . . . sometimes...

Do you like watching people in a crowd and make up stories about what they might be up to?


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

I do like to watch people in crowds but would only ponder their goings-on if they looked or behaved oddly.  

Like me, you've noticed that over the past year you've gradually become a bit of a non-perishable food hoarder due to early shortages.  (Fortunately, once noticed, it can be addressed.)


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Yes especially with Flour

Like me, you make your own Pasta.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> Yes especially with Flour
> 
> Like me, you make your own Pasta.


Whew, Tish!  I was worried I was the only one who's turned into an accidental hoarder...

I wish I made my own pasta.  Even have a pasta rolling machine but the only time I gave pasta-making a try was at a cooking class.  

Do you make all of your own pastas or only certain types?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Only certain, I don't make Lasagna sheets.

Like me, you make your own fudge.


----------



## Millyd (May 9, 2021)

I do ….only once a year for Christmas ..I cheat I use condensed milk and chocolate so easy pezy version for me

Like me do you make your own dried fruit rich Christmas cake


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

I do not - I'd be the only one who ate it.  My very sweet MIL used to make it every Christmas though - one for her, one for my mother and one for me.  Ditto her fabulous mince pies. 

Like my MIL, you make mince pies every holiday.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

I don't even know what a mince pie is!  

Like me, you like to lounge around on the computer, reading, etc. in the morning.


----------



## Gemma (May 10, 2021)

I don't

Like me, your energy level revs up after eating dinner.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Mine doesn't

Like me, your brain is sharpest and your energy highest from very early morning through about 4:00 pm.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Yes, it is.

Like me, you enjoy doing crossword puzzles.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

I do, but no longer get a (paper) newspaper and don't like doing online crosswords.  I suppose I could print them out... 

Like me, over the years you fell in love with some of your cars.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Oh gosh yes.

Like me, you can't stand your car being messy.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

Yes, but if used to not bother me in the slightest. 

Like me, you usually get your car washed rather than doing it yourself.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Same this way StarSong lol

Yes

Like me, you enjoy dark chocolate.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

I really, really do!

Like me, you like dark chocolate with a thin orange center.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

I do, so very much do.

Like me, you always had a roast on Sundays


----------



## StarSong (May 14, 2021)

I didn't.  Not when growing up and not when raising a family. 

I knew people whose dinner menus repeated each week.  (Monday - chicken, Tuesday - spaghetti, etc.)  Did you?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Yes, My Nan.

Like me, you do not like overhead lighting.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

I don't.  Other than bedside, I usually prefer overhead lighting to lamps.

Like me, you used to hit the saltshaker pretty heavily but try to avoid it as you've gotten older.


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you like spicy foods.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you read virtually every day.


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

I do.

Like me, your favorite season is autumn.


----------



## StarSong (May 16, 2021)

No.  So Cal autumn days are frequently very warm, windy and bring extreme fire danger. 

Like mine, your area's government aligns pretty well with your political viewpoints.


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Do

Like me, you sometimes walk into town rather than drive.


----------



## Millyd (May 16, 2021)

Do 

Like me you read reviews prior to buying any expensive walking shoes.

I’ve just bought walking shoes based on reviews for them , cost $260 wanted to be sure 
of comfort / life of shoes / innersole reviews


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

No, I've never read reviews for shoes. My walking shoes are always the same brand and the same kind, which I know work for me.

Like me, you have lived in some places that you loved, others that you disliked and couldn't wait to move away from.


----------



## StarSong (May 17, 2021)

I have.  

Like me, the body changes that arrive post age 60 (crepey, sagging skin, for instance) still take you by surprise.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

Yep

Like me, you enjoy painting.


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2021)

No. No good at it.

Like me, you cook something in your oven nearly every day.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

No.  I only use my big oven to make pizza or bake bread.  

You use a toaster oven much more often than your regular oven.


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Don't

You are working on a new project


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

I am. My daughter gave me one of those electronic picture frames, and I'm moving all the digital photos I can to the frame. It's great! It shows each picture for 10 seconds, and runs a continuous slide show. (You can adjust the length of time for each picture.) So, every chance I get, I move a few more pictures to the frame. 

My only other option was to get a second refrigerator, as the door had no more room, especially since our latest adorable, very photogrenic baby arrived 4 months ago!

Like me, you go outdoors as early as possible when the hot weather arrives.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

I do.  

Like @Sunny's and mine, your kitchen refrigerator is a photographic wall of fame of your loved ones.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

False

You have saved your Christmas cards.


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

False ..I don’t send Christmas cards anymore 

You save all your birthday / Mother’s Day cards


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

False.  I hold onto them for a short while and then out they go.  I have saved very few cards over the years - less than a dozen.  

You consider yourself to be sentimental.


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

I don't

You have two different eye-glasses.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

I don't (1)

do you chew gum?


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2021)

I do

You water your lawn.


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

The automatic sprinklers do it for me.  

Like me, you have at least one SF poster on ignore.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*I do! The list is getting longer all the time. 

Like me, you think that many seniors are stodgy and boring.*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

I don't - at least not among the people I hang out with.  

Like me, you love making a meal out of a loaded salad.


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

I don't know what that is.

Like me, you have afternoon tea.


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2021)

I don't, most likely coffee if I want a beverage

Like me, you no longer have a mortgage on your home.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

I'm also mortgage-free and have been for a number of years now.  

Like me, the mere thought of going through all your possessions and moving is so daunting that it's partly responsible for keeping you planted where you are.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

It would be now. The last time I moved, 6 years ago, I finally forced myself to do it, having delayed for years after my husband's death, because I was just too lazy to pack up all that stuff. But I finally did, and it was a good choice. I figured I'm not getting any younger, and moving will just become harder and harder.

Like me, you like carpeted floors, even if they are out of style.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

I have them but don't necessarily love them.  All in all, they're a lot less work than other flooring.  

Like me, you only use mugs - never cups and saucers.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

True.  And I use glasses. But never cups and saucers. (And what will become of all that fine china our generation accumulated?)

Like me, you like frozen yogurt and fruit for lunch in the summer.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

True

Like me, you sometimes skip breakfast.


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

Not true. Breakfast is my favorite meal.

Like me, you like dogs as pets better than cats.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Waaayyy better.  I don't dislike cats and my family always had at least one indoor/outdoor feline when I was growing up.  Moved to CA and learned the hard way that outdoor cats are merely coyote meals waiting to happen.  

Therefore, other than ferals, most cats here are strictly indoor creatures. Meaning: litter boxes come into play. Must admit, I find them disgusting. Rare is the house with a cat and litter box where the entire litter box room doesn't stink...

(I nearly always skipped breakfast but it's now my favorite meal, too!)  

Moving on... 
Like me, you consider how much work will be involved with a pet before choosing one.  (No more shedding animals for this woman!)


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

No more pets for me, living in a hi-rise condo, but we never really thought of it in terms of work. 

Like me, it takes you a while to get moving in the morning.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

No.  I pretty much bounce out of bed.  

You often find yourself drifting off while watching TV. 

p.s  I never thought about animals in terms of work until the dog we have now.  He doesn't shed - what a huge difference in the amount of sweeping, vacuuming and dusting!


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Don't

You believe in equality.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Absolutely do

Like me, you have difficulty dealing with people who don't believe in gender and other equality.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

I certainly do. (don't get me started)

Like me, you keep a close eye on your health.


----------



## Kadee (May 28, 2021)

True that’s what influenced me to buy an Apple Watch it even had ECG on it ( as a guide to your heart health )

You wear a fitness watch ( any brand )


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

I don't

I've clean out my kitchen drawers recently, have you?


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

No, probably should.

Like me, you have at least one hobby not involving the computer or phone.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you're never fully confident you're taking the most appropriate medication for your symptoms when it comes to aspirin, acetaminophen, naproxen and ibuprofen.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

I do, especially with Ibuprofen.

Like me, you are shocked about the 200 children's bodies being found in Canada.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

I'm dismayed but not shocked.  Many indigenous children were brutalized, slaughtered, separated from their families, and otherwise mistreated by colonizers who felt themselves better than the indigenous populations.  Very sad.  

Like me, you find the salaries paid to professional athletes to be nothing short of astounding. Not to mention ridiculous.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you are pretty good at fixing things.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

I'm pretty good at fixing things or finding someone who can.  Lots of good fix-it-folks in my family.  Between all of us we've got a fairly complete set of skills.  

Like me, you have a wide assortment of cardboard coasters that you've picked up over the years at various restaurants and breweries (with permission from the waitstaff).


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Don't have them any more, but in the 50's, when we lived in Germany for a year during DH's Army stint, we picked up one of those coasters in every restaurant and bierstube. They all advertised different brands of beer. We used them as coasters for years after we returned home.

Like me, you love the smell of a Jewish deli.


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

I do.  ♥

Like me, you love the smell of a good bakery.


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

I do

Like me, you can't resist chocolate.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

I don't

You wear PJ's all day if you are staying home?


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

I don't. I always have some reason to go out, even if it's just to get the mail.

Your PJ bottoms are short in the summertime.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

I do


You always sleep all night


----------



## Gemma (May 31, 2021)

I do

You use the same type of toothpaste everyday.


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, when it comes to toiletries you find something you like and stick with it.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you miss Avon.


----------



## Kadee (May 31, 2021)

I do for their cracked heel cream

Like me you like to do your food shopping before lunch time


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you try to get nearly all your errands run before noon.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

I do

Like me, you hate being stuck in traffic.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Is there anyone who likes that?  

Like me, you enjoy boating. (Any kind of boat.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2021)

I Don't

You would love to go to Africa


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

I don‘t 

Like me you drive a automatic car


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

I do. It's so automatic that it stops itself if I'm about to run, or back, into something. Says so in the manual, anyway.

Like me, you always start your day out with a cup of regular coffee after breakfast, sipped while visiting SF.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Not quite -  I start the day with SF and a cup of half caff, then switch to decaf for 2-3 more cups.  I don't eat breakfast until 9 AM no matter what time I get up.  

Like me, you have a little caffeine each day to keep your body accustomed to that drug. (When I've decaffeinated myself entirely then had some chocolate or other caffeine I thought my heart was going to pound out of my chest and I had difficulty sleeping.)


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

I do

Like me, you prefer homemade honey to store-bought.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Isn't all honey "bee made"?  
I don't much care for honey, whether from a local farm or a commercial source.  

Like me, you use half-stevia, half-sugar to sweeten your morning beverage.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Don't

Like me, you love to watch birds.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

Only for a short period of time, then my ADHD kicks in and I need to move onto other things. 

Like me, you have adorable little lizards in your yard.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

I don't

You enjoy picking your own strawberries from the field, like me.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

I do

Like me, you often share produce with neighbors.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

I do

Like me, you don't like to waste anything and will find a way to put it to good use.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

I do.  Sometimes it gets to be more of a chore than it's worth though.  

Like me, do you sometimes have to remind yourself that your time also has a value?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

I do

Like me, you have a very persistent dog.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, your dog is under 15 lbs.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

No, she is about 40, I did have a little Shitzu but she passed away 2 years ago at age 15.

Like me, you like lace


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't love it don't hate it.  

On the other hand, like me, you think lace wedding gowns are far more beautiful than satin.


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love baby-breath flowers


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

I only see them when they're part of a floral arrangement.  However, when I got married I wore a wreath of baby's breath in my hair and it was just lovely.  I knew a veil would drive me crazy...

Like me, you (or your wife) opted against a veil on your wedding day.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, I did.

Like me, you have kept your wedding dress.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

I did not.  Trashed it shortly after the wedding. The bottom was dirty and ragged from being dragged all night (despite being bustled up after the ceremony) and a few places had small tears from people stepping on it.  It wasn't heirloom quality and I had no interest in paying to clean, repair or buy an heirloom box for it.  Or worse, be obligated to drag it around for the rest of my life.  
Good thing, too.  My daughter and DILs all had their own ideas, and styles changed dramatically during the 30 years between my wedding and the first of my children's wedding days.

Like me, you tend to lean toward practicality rather than sentimentality. (Not dissing sentimentalists, some of my best friends are very sentimental!)


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you update your technology regularly. ( A smart t.v. is the next thing I need to update)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Some tech I do, some I don't bother with.  Bose stereo system is at least 20 years old but it suffices.  We have a smart TV because DH wanted it.  By my reckoning it didn't simplify a thing.  He still has four remotes lined up to manage the surround sound, TV, DVD player and cable.    

Like me, in case of emergency you own some radios that operate on house current or batteries.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

I do, and a CB, UHF radios as well.

Like me, you have a power generator.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> I do, and a CB, UHF radios as well.
> 
> Like me, you have a power generator.


I do, but have no idea if it will still run since it hasn't be run in many years.  Might need some tinkering. DH has that on his list for this summer.     

Do you maintain a stash of emergency food, water, batteries, etc?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

I do

Do you buy produce straight from the farmer?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't live in a farming community, so no.  

Like mine, your preferred local grocers sell gorgeous produce at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

I do

Like me, you need more than 1 coffee in the mornings.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't.  Just one will do me until evening,

Like me, you consume fruit every day.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you like and frequently eat lavash type flatbread.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

I do

Like me, you are competitive.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to be but have found that I'm much happier when intentionally avoiding competitive situations.

Like me, in your life you've dealt with a lot more obnoxious winners than sore losers.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh Gosh yes.

Like me, you watch /listen to the news every morning


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2021)

I do--but sometimes at noon or at night too.

I vacuum at least once every two weeks do you?


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

I do but more often.

You change your sheets every 3 days


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

I do not.

Like me, you write for a local newspaper.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2021)

I Don't

You have a good memory


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

I seem to.  

Like me, you nearly always have potatoes, yellow onions and red onions in your pantry.


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

I do

Like me, you support your local farmers.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't have local farmers, but I do buy plenty of produce.

Do you know your blood type? (Mine is either A+ or O+, I forget which...)


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

I do A+

Do you check your own blood pressure?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

When I remember to do so.  Just checked it.  109/72 which is a little high for me.  My BP has always been good.

I sometimes check my blood oxygen level, do you?  (A lot of us bought those little oximeter gizmos when the pandemic hit.)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

No, I don't have one of those.  (Your blood pressure sounds wonderful, StarSong!)

Like me, you enjoy creative writing.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

I do

Like me, You don't use your microwave often.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

I do use my microwave often, almost exclusively for reheating, but also for starting baked potatoes that I finish up in my countertop convection oven. 

Like me, you rarely use the broiler feature of your oven.  (It's been years for me.)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

I use it once or twice a week. Not being a vegetarian, I use it mostly for steaks, etc. but sometimes for other things. If I were able to use an outdoor grill, I'd prefer that, and cooked everything on it for years. (Not possible in a hi-rise!)

BTW, StarSong, I bake potatoes exactly the same way you do. 4 minutes in the microwave, followed by about 20 minutes in the little toaster oven.

Like me, you get out of the house every day for some form of exercise.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Not necessarily out of the house, but I get some exercise first thing every morning.  I have to push myself to do it, but I won't make coffee until I do the exercise.  Push ups, stair climbing and a few other things.

Like me, you need to manage your out-of-use-laptop graveyard.  Sigh...


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

I do, 

Like me, you avoid any place that has caged up animals with the exception of animal shelters.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you are enjoying meeting your friends face to face again, without masks.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2021)

I am!  

Like me, you are still wearing a mask at indoor public spaces, and others in your area are doing the same.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Most places around here say you don't have to wear a mask if fully vaccinated. 

Like me, you believe that if any food was invented by the gods, it would be chocolate.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you clean out your fridge once a week.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't.  I clean it as necessary and try to stay ahead whatever might spoil.  

Like mine, your fridge has more condiments, dressings, jams, syrups, olives, etc., than actual food.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

True. Most of the real food is in the freezer.

Like me, you are planning a family vacation.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2021)

I am not

Like me, you enjoy family gatherings


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

I do

Like me, you make a really yummy potato salad.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't. 

Like me, you're starting to get concerned about the high prices and low availability of rental cars because you're planning a plane trip within the next six months.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

I am not planning a plane trip within the next six months.

Like me, you automatically reach for the mute button when a commercial comes on. (Certain politicians too.)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

No.  The only TV I watch with commercials we usually prerecord on DVR so we can zip through them.  

Like me, occasionally when watching TV via DVR, a commercial will look interesting so I'll rewind to intentionally watch it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you like going to the movies.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Not especially

Like me you prefer watching movies in your own home.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

I do.

Like me, as you've gotten older you've stopped wearing regular shorts in public. (Bermuda's are OK.)


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes

Like me, as you have aged you prefer flat shoes.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes.  

Like me, you name your automobiles.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*I did!

Like me, you are sensitive to noise.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Some, I do

Like me, you enjoy playing Backgammon.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 9, 2021)

Never learned the game.

Like me you plant flowers in the spring.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2021)

I do, though they are planted in containers.

Like me, you still have some bookcases full of books, though fewer than before.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*I do

Like me, you use postcards as bookmarks.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

False, don't have any postcards.  

You use whatever is handy as a bookmark - store receipts, business card, etc.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

I do

You often try to replicate a recipe you have tried in a restaurant.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

I do. 

When attempting to replicate a restaurant recipe you start with an internet search.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

I do 

Like me, you have been thinking about painting the outside of the house.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm not - the exterior was painted just a couple of years ago.  

Like mine, the interior of your house is due for painting and some areas could do with reflooring but you've been putting it off because it's such a huge undertaking.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Nope, all good inside.

Like me, you absolutely hate clearing your gutters.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

I do, which is why our gardener takes care of that chore.  

Like me, you no longer climb ladders higher than just a few rungs.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2021)

I do

Like me, you enjoy getting up early, sitting outdoors by yourself with your first cup of coffee, listening to nature wake up.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Oh Gosh yes.

Like me, you take your dog for a walk even when it is raining. ( Not out of choice, she insists)


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> Oh Gosh yes.
> 
> Like me, you take your dog for a walk even when it is raining. ( Not out of choice, she insists)


My dog hates the rain, so no on that one.  When it's raining he goes in the (fenced) backyard to take care of business and is back at the door quick as a wink.

Like mine, your dog is no longer capable of long walks  so you bring a stroller and pop him in when he's ready to call it quits.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

StarSong said:


> My dog hates the rain, so no on that one.  When it's raining he goes in the (fenced) backyard to take care of business and is back at the door quick as a wink.
> 
> Like mine, your dog is no longer capable of long walks  so you bring a stroller and pop him in when he's ready to call it quits.


Awww, Bless.  

No, my dog has plenty of energy, but I will be doing that for her when she ages.

Like me, while cooking you always make sure that you cook extra so your furbaby can have some.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't.  I eat a plant based diet and only buy/cook meat for the dog.  

Like me, you see nothing wrong with spoiling your animals with love and attention.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

I no longer have any pets, but was like you back in the day.

Like me, you take at least one kind of vitamin/mineral pill every day.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes, 2 vitamin D daily.  B complex including B-12 twice a week. 

Like me, you take a baby aspirin every other day.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you like to bake tea breads.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

I do

Like me, you take a multi vitamin daily


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

I do.

You have something to look forward to this weekend


----------



## StarSong (Jul 17, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you often see your grandchildren on weekends.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't ( They live too far away.)

Like me, you keep in touch with video calls


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2021)

I Do

You shop for Groceries Online


----------



## Gemma (Jul 17, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you order stuff at Amazon.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

I do, but less and less true these days.  

Like me, you're very concerned about the behemoth sizes of Amazon and Google.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

I wouldn't say very concerned, but am aware of them. (I can just worry about so many things at one time!)

Like me, you hate hot, humid weather.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2021)

*I do

Like me, you love fresh lemon juice on your veggies.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love fresh lemon juice and sugar on your pancakes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't

You enjoy eating fish


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

When I eat it I do enjoy it, but I rarely eat it anymore.  

You grew up eating a wide variety of foods.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*I did.

As a child, you saw more relatives from one side (mom vs. dad) of your family.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

I did.  

Like mine, one of your parents had many more siblings than the other.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Yes

I like doing jigsaw puzzles, how about you?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2021)

I do!

I enjoy playing sudoku puzzles now and then, do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*I don't

I liked playing "school" as a child, did you?*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

I have no idea what that is.

You read the book before going to see the movie.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

I do.  

You often don't bother with the movie after reading the book, for fear of spoiling your mental imagery.


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

True

Like me, you check your shopping list before leaving the store.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

True - when I remember to bring my list.   

You have a difficult time remembering titles of books, but not their plotlines.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)

True

I hate uninvited company, do you ?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Depends on who shows up at my door and what else is going on in my life.  Sometimes I'm delighted, other times not so much.  It happens so rarely that I don't give it much thought though.  

Like me, when your doorbell rings unexpectedly you presume (almost always correctly) that it's a package delivery or someone attempting to sell you goods or services.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*I do

I prefer plain over flavored potato chips (crisps), do you?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2021)

I do

Do you have a good relationship with family members


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

I do

Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2021)

I do with my children and with most others.  

I find that the oftentimes the larger the family, the more plentiful the drama, do you?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh gosh yes.

You are amazed by sibling rivalry.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*I'm not.

I don't understand crypto currency, do you?*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

I do not.  I find the whole matter very difficult to grasp, particularly because they use terms like "mining" that we associate with digging in the ground, when Bitcoins (for instance) are neither mined nor even physically tangible.  

Like me, you've bought takeout food recently.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

I did.

You walk barefoot in your house.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Almost exclusively.

You find your balance is much better when you're barefoot.


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

I do

You can solve a rubiks cube


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Not in this lifetime, can you?  

Like me, you have difficulty with spatial relations test questions.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Not in this lifetime, can you?


Not a chance in Hell lol

I do

Like me, you miss your grandchildren


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2021)

I do not because they live about 20 minutes away.  I generally see them once a week or so.  

You've gone on vacation with your children after they became independent adults with homes of their own.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

I have

You are always multitasking


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2021)

I am but that's due to being ADHD.  Not necessarily a good thing.  

Like me, it's rare for you to be able to maintain full focus on a task for an hour or longer.


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes

You like winter sports


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Not particularly

Oddly, your ankles didn't stay completely straight when you ice skated but were fine with roller skates.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes

Like me, you enjoy a crumpet in the morning.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 8, 2021)

I can't remember the last time I had a crumpet ("English muffins" here), but I quite liked them split, toasted and with plenty of butter.  

Like me this morning, you occasionally have a skunk spray its perfume somewhere in the area so you have to close up your house until the scent dissipates.


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

No, we don't have skunks here.  They are so cute.

Like me, you have made your own candy


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

No.

Like me, you've managed to kill off untold numbers of innocent plants because you are a terrible gardener, but you keep trying anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes.  

Same question, this time with tropical fish.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*I never had tropical fish.

I don't have life insurance, do you?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

No.

I put the cheapest grade of gas in my car. Do you?  (It runs fine.)


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

No

You have tried Archery


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes, many years ago.

Like me, you don't believe in Ouija boards.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

True, but they were scary-fun when I was a young teen.  

Like me, you sort of believe it's possible to summon evil spirits.


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

I do

Like me, you believe in Ghosts


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah, I kinda do.  

Like me, you're very uncertain about what happens after people die.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

True

Like me, you were once fascinated with the Occult


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2021)

A little, but tamped it down quickly because I knew it was extremely dangerous territory.  

Like me (and knock on wood), you have no serious problems with your knees, hips or back, but many friends your age are either suffering with joint issues or having surgical replacements.


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Yep

Like me, you enjoy a game of golf


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't - never really got into that game.  

Like me, you've played and enjoyed pickle ball.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't, I have no idea what pickle ballis

Like me, you have played basketball.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2021)

Sure.  We learned to play it in school.  

Like me, you learned to play a wide variety of sports while in school.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Yep

Like me, you kept playing some of those sports


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

False.

Like me, you fail to see what is so delicious about smores.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2021)

OMG - so, so, so, so true.  I like graham crackers, am ok with an occasional marshmallow, and quite like chocolate.  Heat the marshmallow, put the trio together and it's a sloppy, sickly sweet mess. 

Like me, you prefer dark chocolate to milk chocolate.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2021)

Absolutely. In fact, I really don't like milk chocolate at all.  I've even found a brand of cocoa to make in the Keurig that uses dark chocolate. Delicious,

Like me, you really, really, really dislike hot, humid weather.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

I do

Like me you enjoy black and white movies


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> I do
> 
> Like me you enjoy black and white movies


I don't mind them.  Color or B & W are fine.  I only care if the story and acting are good.

Like me, you find most old TV series are too dated to enjoy, but movies from the same era don't seem as stale.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Actually, I just came across a new B&W T.V. series called "One step beyond" it is great.

Like me, you find slapstick comedy not that funny.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

Agreed.  I never did find it all that amusing.  Laurel and Hardy, yes.  The Three Stooges, not so much.  

Like me, you feel that modern wars are mostly interminable and unwinnable, at least as compared to WWI and WWII.


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

I do

Like me, you detest violence.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2021)

I do.  The older I get the less tolerance I have for it.  

Like me, you censor what news stories, books and movies you'll read or watch because some are too disturbing.


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

I do

I like to walk every day, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2021)

Meh... I find walking for exercise a little boring TBH.

I tend to make lists or notes on whatever paper is handy - like the backs of envelopes. Do you?


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

I do,

I sometimes have two books that I am reading, do you or have you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2021)

Almost always.  Usually at least one is non-fiction so I'm not following two plot lines and sets of characters at the same time.

Like me, you check your blood pressure now and then.


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

I do

Like me, you don't use your landline much.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't.  

Like me, you have a landline for reasons other than wanting a house phone.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

I do, for international calls.

Like me, you like to sit on your porch at night and listen to nature.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

I would but the mosquitoes are far too vicious this time of the year. 

Like me, you feel guilty tossing or donating items given to you as gifts, but are things you'll never use.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes and No, I prefer to be clutter-free.

Like me, you have a stand-alone freezer as well as the freezer in your fridge.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes.  

Like me, you rarely do more than one load of laundry a day now that your children are grown and out of the house.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2021)

Not sure whether my answer is yes or no. I do laundry once a week, and it's usually two loads. But every day? No, not even when my kids were living at home.

Like me, you rarely get a cold any more, but still hate it when you do.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Not sure whether my answer is yes or no. I do laundry once a week, and it's usually two loads. But every day? No, not even when my kids were living at home.
> 
> Like me, you rarely get a cold any more, but still hate it when you do.


I meant that at maximum I do one load a day, usually only a couple per week total.  When my kids lived at home I definitely did more than 3 loads a week.  

Yes on the colds. Same thing here. 

When you get a cold NyQuil helps you sleep.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*I don't take Nyquil.

I still have gift cards from the holidays that haven't been used...do you?*


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

I do

I like to create greeting cards, do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*I don't

I use address labels on "snail mail". Do you?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

Only for my return address.  

You have a sign at your residence entry asking package delivery services to please ring your doorbell.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't. Probably not allowed in my building anyway. Many of us do hang decorative items, such as flower wreaths, on the door, but I've never seen a sign.

Do you have an "older model" cell phone?  I have an 8, my children are up to 11's!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 1, 2021)

No, I replaced my phone earlier this year.    

Like me, you don't have an iPhone.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 1, 2021)

_No....I do have an IPhone XR, because my granddaughter has one and she  helps me with mine.

Like me, you do more shopping online than in store._


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Somewhat

Like me, you have a bedroom theme


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

No.  I'm not actually sure what that means.     

Like me, you bought (master) bedroom furniture when you first got married and are still using that same set.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

No have changed it many times.

Like me, you change your room decor with the seasons.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

No.  Just before and after Christmas.  To be fair, we don't have big seasonal changes here.  It's pretty summery all the time here.  

Like me, your wardrobe for all seasons lives in your master bedroom closet. Nothing gets put away for off-season wear.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes

Like me, you wash your windows weekly


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh my goodness, no.  Once a year at most - they don't get that dirty here (very little dust).  I don't know anyone who washes their windows more than once a year.

Like me, you only use delicate china for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

I do

Like me, you watch the news every morning.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

I only watch TV news a few times a year - something extraordinary has to be going on for me to do so.  

Like me, you have a paid subscription to several online newspapers and skim the headlines every morning.  If a story interests you, you read it.  If not, the headlines alone are sufficient to give a sense of what's happening in the world without dragging you into the muck and mire.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

I do

You are subscribed to music streaming.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

I am.  Sirius in one car.  Neither of our trucks have it though.  

Like me, you have a few favorite radio or streaming stations and mostly ignore the others.


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

I do

Like me, you have a wifi extender


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

I do not - don't need one.  

Like me, you ran ethernet cables to bedrooms.


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

I did

Like me, You eat chocolate at least once a week.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

I do.  I sometimes enjoy one of these Aldi squares in the afternoon (a little less than one ounce each).  I keep packages of various flavors in the freezer, but dark chocolate orange almond is my favorite.  So delish. 


If you've got a chocolate craving but no candy can be found, you can open a bag of chocolate chips (in your baking supplies) without an ounce of guilt.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

I do and have.  

You think Koalas are really cute.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

I sure do!  

You think nearly all baby creatures are darling.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

I do, with the exception of snakes.

You have worn a Hawaiian shirt at least once.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Sure have!  

You've held onto some older fancy clothes for your granddaughter to use for dress up.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Yep

You get your hair done every  6 weeks or so.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

Pre-Covid, yes. Now I stretch it out to about double that. 

Like me, you haven't had a pedicure since Covid restrictions began some 18 months ago.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

True

Like me, You prefer to wear Jeans around the house.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't...usually shorts or capris

Like me, do you prefer clear nail polish vs. colored?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Rarely wear either on my fingernails, but like colors on my toes!  

Unless you've got someplace super-special to go that day or the next, you let your grandchildren paint your nails.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

I do, and my makeup lol

Like me, you play dress-up with your grandchildren. ( It's so much fun, I have an old trunk full of old fashioned clothes hats gloves and jewellery)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

I _have _done that and need to do so more often! 

You've played shoe store, or restaurant, or hotel with your grands. You're the customer and they're the clerk, waitress, or manager...


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

I have

You feel more comfortable being barefeet?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

I am!

Like me, you consider yourself politically liberal.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

I do

Like me, you hate it when salespeople come to your door.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't, because none ever do that since I live in a very rural area. 

Like me, you have a lousy WiFi signal where you live.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't because my wifi is via cable to my own router.  Only use other wifi when I leave the house.  

Like mine, you've programmed your phone with the wifi router passwords at your children's houses, and they do the same with yours.  When visiting, your phones automatically connect to the house's wifi.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Yes

Like me, your children have a key to your house.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't

Like me, you have poker straight hair.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't.  Mine falls into soft waves and loose ringlets. 

Like me, you own a French press but never use it because it's too messy to clean.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

I do, but I prefer using pods in my Keurig.

I often enjoy leftovers more than the original meal, do you?


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

I do

Like me, you sometimes enjoy breakfast food for dinner.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes, I'll often have a small bowl of fruit and cereal as a light dinner.

Like me, you sometimes enjoy dinner food for breakfast.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes

Like m, you make your own fried rice.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't, darn it.  Never figured out how to make that very well. 

Like me, most days you have at least one meal of soup or salad.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

No

Like me, You try not to miss breakfast.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Same.  During earlier periods of my life I skipped breakfast regularly.  These days I may skip the evening meal, but never breakfast!

Like me, you have greatly reduced your salt intake compared to your younger days.


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes

Like me, you drink at least 4 cups of water a day


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

Between water and seltzer, yes.  

Like me, you drink coffee or tea until about noon, then switch to other beverages.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

False ( Only drink coffee in the morning)

Like me, you like crumpets.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

I believe crumpets are what we call English muffins.  If so, yes, I do.  

Like me, you're astonished at news reports about some people's behavior on airplanes.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

False. Nothing astonishes me any more.

Like me, you hang a family calendar on the wall every year.  (We've been using Shutterbug for this for years; there are probably other companies that do it.)


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

False

Like me, you enjoy Autumn


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

True.

Like me, you eat at least one piece of chocolate every day.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

I do.  

Like me, you drink when you're thirsty rather than because "you need to stay hydrated."


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you prefer Honey Crisp apples.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

I do, but I'll eat almost any apples as long as they're not mushy.  

Like me, you often cook diced apples in your oatmeal.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you prefer greek yoghurt to other flavours.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2021)

I do

I like the winter. Do you?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2021)

Not particularly. Autumn is my favorite season.

Like me, you like to get together with friends for games such as Scrabble, card games, etc.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

_I do

Like me, you have not yet started holiday shopping._


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes, I have also not begun any serious shopping.  Just a couple of tidbits here and there. 

You have no idea what you're going to give anyone this holiday season.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

No, Giving them all cash.

You have already done all your Christmas shopping.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

No - even if I mainly give my children money this year, there are traditional gifts they've received from me every Christmas for a very long time now.   

You don't mind Christmas shopping or spending, it's the coming up of clever, useful gifts that's the challenging part.


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes

You are against the death penalty.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't, no

Like me, you get quite a bit done in the morning before eating breakfast.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't *and* I don't eat brekkie!

Like me, you prefer organizing rather than housecleaning.


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

I do

Like me, you have pulled something apart and put it back together again only to find extra screws left over.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2021)

Not that I can recall.

Like me, you wish New Year's occurred in the fall or the spring.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

I do.  One holiday on top of another means something gets short shrift - usually New Years.  

Like me, you've never hosted a family Thanksgiving (mine went straight from my Mom to my MIL to my daughter... TG food has never been my favorite so I was happy to dodge that bullet).


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

True

Like me, Christmas is your favourite holiday.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, it is.  

I can juggle, can you?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2021)

No. Never even tried!

Like me, you enjoy looking at ocean waves.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you have potted plants in the house


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you like walking in the moonlight.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

I do

Like me, you love thunderstorms.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

I sure do! 

Like me, just as when you were a child you often count the seconds between lightning and thunder to estimate how far away they're striking.


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

I do lol

Like me, you don't mind junk mail.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

I do mind it, because it's a pain to shred and in the US.  

Like me, you find junk email tedious.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 3, 2021)

I don't because I don't get any.

Like me, you don't check you email everyday.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

No - I check my email several times a day.  

Like me, you still working at least part time.


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes

Like me,  you still enjoy baking cakes and cookies


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2021)

I do not.

Like me, you like streaming series on TV more than watching most individual movies.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

I do, though I also enjoy movies.  

Like me, you're tempted to add a  or  comment on almost every song posted on the SF song games.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

No

Like me, you multitask


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2021)

I do

Like me, you always find "me time."


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

I guess I do.  Seems like these days most of my time is "me time."  Hubby and I get along like two peas in a pod, the kids are grown, dog is elderly and a non-shedding breed, house is in pretty good shape and stays pretty clean without a lot of assistance, and life is in a smooth pattern for the moment.  

Like me, you've been out for a meal within the last two weeks.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

No

Same question


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2021)

I did,I had company from another state and we went to a restaurant. We sat inside but not near anyone else

Did you get your flu shot


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes.  A couple of weeks ago.  

Same question.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes, had mine in April

Do you dust your powerboards?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Hmmm.... No idea what a powerboard is.  Internet searching hasn't been much help either.  Are you asking about an exercise machine, strip of electrical outlets, something to do with a computer's inner workings, or none of the above?

To answer as best I can: No, I don't have exercise machines. Yes, I periodically dust my power strips, and no, I no longer crack my computer cases to dust their interiors. 

Like me, at some point you've done physical repairs to a computer or laptop.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Gosh yes too many.

Like me, snakes scare you.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 8, 2021)

Don't

Like me, you are fascinating with spiders.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

From a distance

Like me, you watch the morning news.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2021)

Usually don't. But I read the paper every morning; it's part of my breakfast.

Like me, you feel like you are much younger than you are.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

So true.

Like me, you have pollan allergies.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)

I do

I don't belong to an organized religion, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

I did for many years but no longer do.  

You've become disillusioned with organized religions and strive to find your own peaceful path with your Creator.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes

I like to bake, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2021)

Very much so.  

It's not afternoon highs but early morning temperatures that signal to me that the seasons are shifting - is the same for you?


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

It really is.

 You have a junk draw that you clean out once a month.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a junk drawer but can't say I clean it out more than once or twice a year.   

Like me, you have a few kitchen junk drawers, each containing its own classification of junk.  (One is mostly screwdrivers, wrenches, duct tape, etc., one is mostly stationery, and the last is for small kitchen tools & gadgets.)


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

I do

You buy new cutlery every 5 years or so.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't

Like me, other than the very front, you rarely blow dry, curl or fuss with your hair after washing it.


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't blow dry at all, it frizzes too much.

Like me, you have had your hair straightened at some point.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you like having family visit


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

I do.  Like me, virtually every week you see at least one of your children.


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't, wish I did though.

Like me, you like to go to the movies


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

I don't, rather watch them at home.

Like me, you have brown eyes.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

I don't mine are green.

Like me, you like to watch swimming events


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't

Like me, you don't much care for diving events either


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

True

Like me, you don't like crowds


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

True now, but they rarely bothered me before.

Like me, you've always been on the sassy side.


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

True

Like me you are finally used to wearing a mask


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

True, but... 

Like me, despite the last 18 months you still sometimes get all the way to a store entrance, realize you forgot a mask and have to double back to the car to grab one.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

False I make sure I have one on as I walk out the door.

Like me, you have to use hand cream due to the drying effects of hand sanitiser.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

I don't, I used a lot of hand cream pre-Covid before I used sanitizer

Like me, you wear only paper masks.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

I do, and I wear two of them - a standard surgical mask under a more highly protective "fluid-shield" mask (as recommended by the docs my sister works with).

Like me, if you wear disposable masks for less than an hour you're comfortable leaving them in the car and wear again a few days later.


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

No, once I use them once I throw them.

You like curry


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

I do.  

Do you know how to make curried dishes?  I don't but wish I did - am so ignorant about it that I can't even tell a good recipe from a bad.


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

I know about 4 dishes, that's it.

I throw most junk mail without even looking through it, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

I do

I look through the grocery circulars, do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

I don't

I check my email twice a day, do you?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't

You have more than 2 email accounts.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

I do.  Twelve to be exact. 

You use an email client like Outlook or Thunderbird to organize your emails.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't

I don't host Thanksgiving dinner, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

Nope.  Never have.  It went from my mom to my mom & MIL to my daughter.  I avoided that entirely.  

Thanksgiving is one of your least favorite holidays.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

True as we do not celebrate it.

I like to crochet and Knit, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2021)

I like to crochet but gave it up a while back because of the osteoarthritis in my fingers.  May pick it back up though because I've got a new grandson scheduled to make his debut late December.    

You've done needlepoint using written patterns - rather than patterns printed on the canvas.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

@StarSong  That is so wonderful, congrats.  

No, I haven't.

You sometimes miss working.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2021)

Sometimes I miss the chaos of the portions of our business that we closed, but don't.

You miss the social interaction that comes when working outside your home.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes

You use non-chemical cleaners.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

I do.  Other than Windex, which is ammonia based.  I never did get the hang of vinegar to clean glass and mirrors.  

Like me, unless there is a good medical reason why not, you think Covid vaccines should be mandatory for all hospital employees.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you feel that all teachers should be vaccinated.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2021)

I do.

Like me, you doubt that arguments on social media ever change anyone's mind about anything.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

I do, but other people's research enlightens and interests me.  

Like me, you read most links provided by people whose opinions differ from yours.


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

I do

Like me, you let insults roll off you.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Depends on the insult and who's hurling it.  

Like me, you look closely for truths within insults pointed your way.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Thankfully, I don't receive a ton of insults, and I don't dissect them when I do.

I don't have a garbage disposal, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

I do have a garbage disposal.  (Like you, @Pink Biz, I rarely receive insults so I had to think this matter over.)  

I have a Vita-Mix type blender, do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

I do

I have a steam mop, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

I do not.  (Do you like it? What kinds of floors do you use it on?)

Like me you have no "real" wood floors in your house but wish you did.


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

I do not have wood floors in our home... and are glad we do not!

Like me, you subscribe to at least one streaming service such as Netflix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

I do.

I have changed my reading library to kindle, have you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

I read mostly through Overdrive (Libby) via my public library, but also some free Kindles and real books.  

Like me, you find crowds more unnerving than when you were younger (Covid concerns aside).


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

I do

Like me, you would rather take the stairs than an elevator.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2021)

I do.  I almost never take elevators or escalators.  

Like me, you prefer to enjoy your flowers outside rather than cutting them into a bouquet.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

I do

Like me, you have your favourite chair.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

Sort of.  I have a favorite spot on the couch.

Like me, you never particularly cared for the high one gets from marijuana.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Yep, can take it or leave it.

Like me, you have been to at least 15 rock concerts.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes.  

Like me, you've seen a few singers or bands several times.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Do

You have more than 50 first cousins


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't

I always keep my lawn short, do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

I do

You enjoy cooking


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't mind it. 

Like me, you prefer baking over cooking.


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

I do

Like me, you prefer non-fizzy drinks to fizzy ones.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2021)

No.  I quite like seltzers - whether plain or with a hint of fruit flavoring, but with no real or artificial sweeteners.  

Like me, you enjoy a Diet Coke every once in a great while but the hit of caffeine can be so overwhelming that you don't revisit the experience for months.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

I do,

Like me, you enjoy going through old photo albums.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

I do.  

You wonder what will become of your own old photo albums, given that nobody wanted your parents' and in-laws' albums.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2021)

God, yes! Not to mention the thousands of slides DH took. Many of them have been digitized and are on CD's, which are now also obsolete.

Like me, you love crisp autumn weather.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

I do

Like me, you hate hot weather.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

If you're talking about very hot weather, like over 105°F/40.5°C, then yes.  I can tolerate lower temps when the humidity is very low (as in So California).

Like me, you enjoy sweatshirt type weather.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

I do

Like me, you like Ice tea


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2021)

I do not.

Like me, you have carpeting in some of your rooms.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

I do

You enjoy the new shows on Tv


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't watch them.  

Like me, you mostly binge watch TV shows either by saving them on your DVR or watching on Netflix or Hulu.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

I do

Like me, you avoid crowds


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2021)

I do now, but was never put off by them pre-Covid.  

Like me, you have or have had pet who need daily prescription meds.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 23, 2021)

I don't

You have a house with more than 3 Bedrooms


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

I do not.

I ingest too much caffeine, do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

No, I only have 3 cups per day.

Do you enjoy swimming?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't because I can't! 

I like the smell of vanilla, do you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

I love it.

I like the smell of sandalwood, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2021)

I do!  

I love the smell of sawdust, how about you?


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

I do

You have about 3 coffees a day.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

I do.  Sometimes 4.  The first is half-caff, the rest decaf.  

Like me, when you were younger your body was much more tolerant of caffeine.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

True

Like me, you prefer a tea infusion to a herbal one.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't.  I drink tea in the afternoons and evenings so can only tolerate herbals.  

Like me, you keep a digital calendar rather than a paper calendar.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

I do

Like me, you spoil your grandchildren.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

If only I could find my grandson in R.I. so I don't.

I long to have cheesecake again  do you?


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

I do indeed.

Like me, you leave your shoes outside the door.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

I do at times.

Read books for escape, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2022)

Not necessarily for escape, but I always have a book or two (or three) going.  

Like me, you rarely wear hats.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't agree with the neighborhood in 211
RINGING my buzzer whenever he goes outside to smoke

Do you, think he is angry at me?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

I do have 3 books to read chapter by chapter

It helps the many hours in solitude, do you agree?


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Not really

Like me, you love to create things.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

I do watch movies

I don't want to be without cheesecake, do you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2022)

I love cheesecake

I don't go to restaurants anymore. Do you?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't eat out no longer

I do order dine In, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2022)

I almost never order dine in, but will occasionally eat at a restaurant's outdoor patio. 

Like me, you find it very relaxing to watch ducks or swans gliding on a lake.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

I do

Like me, you have a warped sense of humor.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm  beginning to wonder if I do

For nobody calls me I don't hear from at all.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2022)

Not true for me, though I have no qualms about making the first move.  

Like me, you enjoy hosting groups so your house tends to be where family and friends gather.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

I do

Like me, you don't like fizzy soda.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

I do watch the Last Kingdom part one.

I don't like the stinky medieval Era  do you?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

I don't

Like me, you still send mail via post


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Don't  buy cheap blouses from China

Do you cook or buy take out?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2022)

@Autumn72, the idea of this thread is to first answer the previous poster's question.  Then pose one of your own, framing it in such a way that you answer that question for yourself.  

_So I'll answer your question: _
I nearly always cook or prepare food at home, and rarely buy take out.

_Next I'll pose the next question and provide my own answer to it:_
Like me, you enjoy early mornings much more now than at any other period of your life.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

I do

Like me, you like herbal tea.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't 

Like me you love history


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2022)

Depends on the history. 

Like me, after about 2 hours you've had enough of most museums and are ready to move on to other activities.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

I do

Like me, you enjoy some black and white movies.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't 

Are you into history stories?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2022)

Some.  

Like me, you don't love sticky candies like gummy bears.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Do

Like me you love cheesecake


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

I do

Like me, you enjoy reading thrillers.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

No I don't 


I watch a year with  salinger do you, do you walk in the sunshine?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

I do not.  

You have many pairs of gardening gloves, some with more holes and some with a few holes.  You are a garden glove hoarder.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Do not ...  only one pair of gloves saved from my gardening days.  

Do you have many house plants?


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

I don't

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

I do, but not until after being awake for a few hours.  

I get dressed for the day before leaving my bedroom and bathroom in the morning, do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

I do not

I recently had my hair cut...have you?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Recent is a relative term, especially post-pandemic.  I had a haircut about six weeks ago, which I'll call recent.  

Like me, you love baked potatoes.


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

I so do.

I need reading glasses, do you?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh yes I do  ...  and a magnifier too 

I take walks   daily ...  do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Oh yes I do  ...  and a magnifier too
> 
> I take walks   daily ...  do you?


I don't.  Since we had to put our pup to sleep a couple of weeks ago I can't face walking without him.    DH and I are looking for another dog and will get back into walking once we've found the right fur-baby. 

This time of year I spend half an hour in the deep end of our pool every morning.  Between swimming and treading water I get a pretty decent workout.

Like me, you prefer doggie paddling over classic crawl style swimming.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

No I don't

Like me you read mainly at night.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2022)

Late afternoon for me and a little bit at night.  

Like me, you've found that when you have a nightmare, turning the TV on low volume to a mild and mindless show helps distract your mind and lull you back to sleep.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2022)

I don't have nightmares, but usually wake up at least once during the night. If I can't get back to sleep, I read, or do a crossword puzzle.

I am really looking forward to the end of summer. Are you?


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

No, it's not here yet.

I make my bed every morning, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2022)

Technically, no, I do not.  Or only do so rarely.  360/365 days a year I get up before my husband - sometimes a couple of hours before.  Whoever gets up last makes the bed.  

I almost never eat breakfast until several hours after getting out of bed, how about you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2022)

I have to eat something as soon as I wake up. Do You?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

I don't

I don't miss my morning shower, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2022)

Los Angeles currently being in extreme drought conditions, DH & I now shower every third day - not a big deal this time of year because we swim nearly every morning (I rinse my hair in the sink afterwards, capturing the water in a bowl for flushing later). When neither swimming nor showering we use baby wipes to hit the important body parts.
Do I miss the luxury of a daily shower? Yes. But being restricted to 80 gallons of water per person per day means thinking carefully about water that goes straight down the drain.

I've never had a good luck charm, have you?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2022)

Not that I can remember. 

I have gone to a live theatre performance within the last 3 years or so.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

I haven't

I prefer gel pens over regular pens, do you? 🖊


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

I do.

I like frozen watermelon do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2022)

Haven't ever had it but it sounds good!  

Do you find shopping entertaining?


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Haven't ever had it but it sounds good!
> 
> Do you find shopping entertaining?


It really is, I cut them into triangles and stick a popsicle stick in them, so refreshing.

I do

You keep your shopping list on your phone.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2022)

I do.  

Like me, if you could reliably remember to bring paper lists, you'd use them rather than phone lists because you prefer them.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes lol

I need to see my optometrist, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2022)

I do according to elapsed time since my last visit, but my eyes don't seem to have changed much.  

I love the flavor of rosemary, do you?


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh yes, I do.

I don't like Tattoos, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2022)

I mind them less and less.   They're so common that I barely notice them most of the time.  My 30 something children are generational rarities because not one of them has a tattoo.  

When I see whiteboards in classrooms, my senses miss the blackboards and the smell of chalk, do yours?


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes, I do. 

I love to dance, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

yes I do...

I have lower back pain today... do you ?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2022)

No, thank heavens.  Sorry about yours, HD.   

Like me, you have a lunch date this week (my lunch dates are too few and far between these days)


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2022)

I do.

Like me, you need to call a plumber about a bathroom faucet.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2022)

I do.  Half forgot about it TBH.  The hot water tap in one master bath sink drips so I had DH shut it off.  

Like me, you rarely use your master bathroom during the day.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

I do

I am enjoying my first cup of coffee, are you?


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Not a coffee drinker.

I am fed up of all the bad news, are you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2022)

Not particularly - the world has always been filled with bad news.  I read what I decide is important for me to know and scan the other headlines. 

The overwhelming number of people I've known have been decent and kind, love their families, and are just trying to live a reasonably happy life.  Do you find the same to be true?


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

I do

You still call your friend's parents with Mrs. or Mr.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2022)

Tish said:


> I do
> 
> You still call your friend's parents with Mrs. or Mr.


My friends' parents are nearly all dead, but when I think or speak of them it's always as Mr. & Mrs.

Like me, you regret the loss of honorary Aunt or Uncle titles given to close family friends.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

I do

Like me, you have the stuff your children made for you when they were young.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2022)

Very little of it.  A house can only hold so much personal memorabilia.  

Like mine, your children are interested in owning very few items they had or made as children.


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes

You do not eat after 7.00pm


----------



## StarSong (Aug 21, 2022)

Not anything heavy but I sometimes have a piece of fruit or a small popsicle.  

Like me, you don't much care for whipped cream on cakes.


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

True

Like me you like fruit salad


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

I do.

You know how to rollerskate.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

I do.  More accurately, I did.  

Like me, if you entered a rink on rollerskates now, you'd probably be exiting it on a stretcher.


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Yep, gone are the days of dancing to Nutbush city limits on them.

I walk around the house barefoot, do you/


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2022)

Sure do.  My feet are naked at this very moment.  

Like me, you keep a pair of shoes near the door.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

I do

Like me, you check your mailbox daily, even though most of your mail comes electronically.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

I do, but to be fair, there's mail every day - even if it's only junk.

Like mine, your mailbox has security measures.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

Mine does, it requires a key to open it.

Do you prefer dining al fresco in nice weather, as I do?


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

I do

I recycle, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2022)

I do.

During summer months I make coffee ice cubes for iced coffee, do you?


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

No, But I will now. Thank you for that idea.

I freeze grapes for wine, do you?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2022)

Tish said:


> No, But I will now. Thank you for that idea.
> 
> I freeze grapes for wine, do you?


Do you mean you put frozen grapes into a glass of wine to chill it?  If so, that's a genius idea!!!  It never dawned on me to do that - people look down their noses when I slip a couple of ice cubes in room temperature wine, but I don't like warm wine!

I always have frozen chocolate candy and cookies on hand, do you?


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Do you mean you put frozen grapes into a glass of wine to chill it?  If so, that's a genius idea!!!  It never dawned on me to do that - people look down their noses when I slip a couple of ice cubes in room temperature wine, but I don't like warm wine!
> 
> I always have frozen chocolate candy and cookies on hand, do you?


That's exactly it, frozen grapes.

I do

I stuff Large olives with Feta cheese and Pistachio nuts do you?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2022)

Not yet, but it's a great party appetizer idea!

I have fruit and/or green vegetables with
H breakfast every day.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

I do

Sometimes I get irritated with the news, do you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

I definitely do. 

I have not gotten Covid (knock on wood), have you?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2022)

Fortunately, no. Not yet, anyway.

i don't get as many colds either as I did in my younger days, not that I miss them in the slightest.  Do you?


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't

I suffer from allergies, do you?


----------

